# Duda en circuito sobre amplificador en emisor común



## liadsoft (May 22, 2006)

Alguién me podría explicar cómo calcular el capacitor de emisor en los circuitos de emisor común. Por favor, si me van a dar una fórmula y me pueden explicar de dónde sale, le estaré doblemente agradecido


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2006)

primero debes saber qual es la frecuencia que quieres que actue
Este C actua como si pusieras a masa el emisor y por tanto la ganacia aumenta.
Como en electronica siempre buscamos eliminar al maximo las frecuencias que no nos sirven para nada este capacitor nos es util

No te compliques la vida C=1/2*pi*frec*xc donde xc sobre unos 500 ohms y la frecuencia debes poner la mas baja que necesitas, si es voz pues 300hz.
Digo 500 por decir algo veras  si cambiar el condensador con varios  nf a nivel audible apenas se nota.


----------



## liadsoft (May 23, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> No te compliques la vida C=1/2*pi*frec*xc donde xc sobre unos 500 ohms y la frecuencia debes poner la mas baja que necesitas, si es voz pues 300hz.
> Digo 500 por decir algo veras  si cambiar el condensador con varios  nf a nivel audible apenas se nota.



Primero que todo, muchísimas gracias. 

Amigo, la formulita de calcular la reactancia capacitiva me la sé. Pero el problema que tengo, es que no sé qué resistencia máxima debe tener el capacitor para poder omitir la resistencia de emisor, es decir, no tomarla en cuanta para la corriente, tu me pones como ejemplo, 500 Ohms, pero ese es el problema, cómo calcular esta resistencia.


----------



## apurado (Jun 13, 2006)

Buenas, soy un estudiante de electrónica de primer curso y necesitaría que me echaráis un cable. He de diseñar un amplificador en emisor común para un emisor LED de infrarojos. Para ello debo hacer servir un amplificador en emisor común mediante un transistor Darlington. El es quema és el siguiente:

http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=circuito6pu.jpg
Para un rango de señal de entrada de +-10mV la corriente que pasa por el LED debe de estar entre 50mA y 100mA. El transistor Darlington tiene mucha ganancia entorno a 10000. La tensión del LED creo que es de 1.4, VceSat=1,5V, VbeOn=2V.

Se que he de hacer dos análisis uno en contínua y otro en pequeña señal. El primero es para situar el punto de trabajo del transistor, haciéndolo trabajar en activa. En este caso he de tratar a los condensadores como circuitos abiertos. Y el segundo es para los márgenes dinámicos y debo cortocircuitar los condensadores y los generadores de contínua. También debo de poner el transistor modelado para pequeña señal con R_pi y la fuente de corriente. Agredecería mucho si alguien me pudiera explicar los pasos que debo seguir a partir de ahora para diseñar el circuito ya que ando un poco perdido. 

Gracias por adelantado![/url]


----------



## Mushito (Ago 5, 2007)

Busca el libro diseño electronico de Sabant, ahi esta bien explicado


----------



## jairodna (Ago 5, 2007)

debes situar el punto de trabajo en mitad de la recta dinamica, para evitar disstorsion para ello debes aber centrado el punto Q y luego ya calcular la recta de carga. todos los pasos q as dicho estan bien
luego para acabar solo te faltaria hacer la simplificacion del circuito con una resistencia de entrada un generador con la ganancia (ya calculada tb) y la resistencia de salida y ya esta


----------



## adrianamarc (Dic 2, 2007)

tengo que diseñar un amplificador emisor comun que me de una ganancia de voltaje de -200.
en los calculos me da la ganancia pero al montarlo no me da. me resulta dando una ganancia de -15. no se donde tengo el problema


----------



## El nombre (Dic 2, 2007)

normalemte suele pasar. has probado a subir algo de información para que alguien te pueda ayudar?

¿Quieres que te lo calculen?
¿Quieres ver donde tienes el fallo?
¿Quieres ser millonario?
¿Quieres pagarte unas birras?

Amplia la información y no seas tan escueto.


----------



## javierandres (Jul 15, 2008)

Hola deseo saber cuales son las principales aplicaciones del amplificador en emisor común. ¿Es esta configuración la que se usa en audio?
Nada más gracias y saludos.


----------



## maikol (Jul 16, 2008)

el emisor común se caracteriza por tener tanto ganancia de tensión como de corriente mediocre, con impedancia de entrada pequeña e impedancia de salida media.

puedes por tanto utilizarlo en etapas intermedias pero no para etapas de entrada ni salida.

yo lo cierto es que no uso transistores para amplificar la señal ya que son mucho mejores los amplificador operacionales. no llevan condensadores de desacoplo, con un par de resistencias lo configuras fácilmente y son muy estables (gracias al polo a baja frecuencia que introduce el fabricante).

un saludo,
víctor


----------



## franyho (Oct 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica y me pidieron diseñar un amplificador darlington que adjunto abajo, ya hice el analisis en continua y en alterna pero el problema es que no encuentro los valores adecuados de resistencias y tambien de los condensadores, si tendrian un diseño similar a èste por favor ayudenme con los valores de las resistencias, sobre el calculo de condensadores. tambien me gustaria que informaciónrmaran sobre la tecnica de medicion de impedancias boot- strap. gracias[/img]


----------



## gabriell (Oct 10, 2008)

aja bien , y Q1 y Q2 que son ? 
Lo unico q puedo aportar a esto es que la ganancia del darlington es hf1 .hfe2 y al resultado se le suman los HFE de ambos , me acuerdo q la escuela cuando estudiaba lo demostramos , 
Ahor asin saber q transistores son o que ganancia tiene cada uno se vuelve dificil el analisis
Un abrazo


----------



## urutecno (Oct 24, 2008)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y espero que me puedan ayudar.
Estoy haciendo un laboratorio en el que debo hacer un amplificador emisor comun y analizarlo.

Dentro del trabajo tengo que reponder algunas preguntas teoricas y no se cuales son las respuestas asi que me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con eso.

Con respecto al capacitor que se puede ver en la figura:

¿Por que deberia ser este un condensador electrolitico POLARIZADO en lugar de uno sin polarizar?
¿Bajo que condiciones se deberia usar un condensador sin polarizar en esta aplicacion?

Espero que alguien sepa las respuestas
Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2008)

Hola.
 Creo que el condensador electrolítico es para baja frecuencia , y los condensadores no electrolíticos para alta frecuencia, ya que estos tienen menor inductancia que los electrolítico.

Chao.
elaficioando.
Nota:
Todos los compomentes tiene una capacitacia e inductancia implícita.


----------



## jose613410 (Mar 25, 2009)

Necesito saber como diseñar este tipo de amplificador ya que diseñe y los valores que resultan son algo 
ilogicos.
Vin = 5V (es la frecuencia de la señal de entrada 10mH) (señal senoidal)
a la salida es una señal senoidal de un 1A con una carga de 150 ohm

es posible obtener a la salida esta señal con este tipo de amplificador?

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

jose613410 dijo:
			
		

> ...los valores que resultan son algo ilogicos.
> Vin = 5V (*10mH*) (señal senoidal)
> a la salida es una señal senoidal de un 1A con una carga de 150 ohm...



Veamos... Una señal de 5V, fenómeno. Pero ¿qué tienen que ver los Henrys en tu señal de entrada?
La segunda parte, la de la salida... Ohm dice "V=I*R", y hay que ver que no se cansa de repetirlo. Entonces *V*=1A*150Ω=*150V*. Necesitás tener un voltaje de 300V entre las dos ramas de alimentación (+-150V) en un amplificador ideal para lograr eso. En la vida real es más todavía...

Si posteás el diseño que hiciste va a ser más fácil descubrir el error.

Saludos


----------



## jose613410 (Abr 1, 2009)

Gracias por responder, mira me equivoqué al dar los valores, necesito diseñar un amplificador tipo AB con los siguientes datos:

Entrada:   Vin = 5V
                 Fin = 10 mHz (esto por un generador de señales)

Salida: Po = 150 W
            RL = 150 ohm

Mira ya diseñé, pero cómo tu mismo dices necesito un voltaje de 300V en las ramas de alimentación,  asé que se nos ocurrió que podemos utilizar un transformador acoplado a la carga para poder reflejar la carga 
(Z1=N^2. Z2) para poder disminuir en algo el voltaje ya que es algo dificil encontrar transistores que me soporten este voltaje 300V para esa potencia de la carga.

La duda es esa, ¿Sirve ésta idea? Y la otra duda, mira no se si podrá diseñar un transformador con una frecuencia de 10 mHz. Aquí te envío el diseño para ver si me puedes ayudar.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola José.

El asunto más complicado que se me viene a la cabeza está derivado de la frecuencia: Si tenés que lograr una onda de 10MHz y +-150V de amplitud, necesitás que tu amplificador tenga un slew rate de 3000V/µs. Eso es muchísimo.
(Aclaración: Megahertz se abrevia MHz, con mayúscula. Si no "mega" se confunde con "mili". Los prefijos hasta kilo (1000), van con minúscula. De ahí en adelante, con mayúsculas. Más información.)

Lo del transformador parece buena idea, pero tenés que tener demasiada habilidad y precisión (supongo) para hacer uno que trabaje bien a 10MHz. Nunca ví uno semejante y se me figura que será más que difícil de hacer.
Lo que sugerís en el .doc de preamplificar la señal no es correcto. No necesitás menos voltaje si lo hacés, sino menor ganancia, y el diseño no se ve como algo muy elegante ni me parce que funcione muy bien que digamos.

¿Estás haciendo algo de radio para necesitar semejantes frecuencias? ¿Por qué la impedancia de carga es tan alta?
En resumen, ¿qué función tiene que cumplir este aparato?

Saludos


----------



## jose613410 (Abr 1, 2009)

que hubo perdon pero es en *mili_hertz* no en _mega hertz_ la opcion del transformador es para disminuir el voltaje pero crees que responda a esta frecuencia???

Lo que necesitamos es generar un 1 Amperio a la salida para los datos de carga.

La carga es un bobinado de alambre con el que queremos hacer un experimento para comprobar las bases de la levitacion de un material ligero.

¿se puede usar ese tipo de amplificador o de otro tipo; por que no es necesario que sea un amplificador de audio lo escogimos a este por que tiene una buena ganancia de corriente y es de potencia? . Es correcto o tienes una mejor solucion

gracias por ayudarnos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2009)

Aaaaaaajá...
Milihertz... No va a ser nada fácil, entonces, hacerlo como decís.
A esa frecuencia no veo viable un transformador. Inclusive me resulta difícil de digerir la idea de usar un diseño "estilo audio" para esto por cuestiones de disipación (el bicho calentaría muchísimo).

¿No te gusta algo mecánico para esto?
Si ponés un transformador con un secundario de 105V de alterna ya tenés tu señal de 150Vp, con la que tendrás el Amper que buscás sobre tu carga. Eso sí, con 50Hz (o 60Hz, no sé que usan en tu país).
Lo único que habrá que hacer es bajar la frecuencia, quizá rectificando la corriente y alternándola después, pero con algo mecánico (insisto) se me hace más viable. 
No se me ocurre exactamente cómo implementarlo, pero me atrae más la idea.

Saludos


----------



## jose613410 (Abr 2, 2009)

claro es algo buena esa idea pero dependo de un generador de señales a la entrada por ello decidimos utilizar un amplificador pero oye si tu tienes los pasos o sabes como diseñar los amplificador AB o sabes donde se explica bien para su diseño te lo agradeceria que me los prestes o me informes


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2009)

En este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificadores-audio-889/ tenés lo que buscás sobre diseño de amplificadores.

Insisto en que lo que pedís es una mala opción por la cantidad de calor que va a disipar, pero si querés hacerlo así, adelante.

Saludos


----------



## jose613410 (Abr 3, 2009)

gracia te agradezco por la ayuda tomare muy encuenta tu sugerencias y cualquier cosa
no dudes que si puedo ayudarte con gusto te ayudare


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2009)

De nada.


----------



## yoliet (Abr 16, 2009)

Buenas necesito realizar un amplificador con ganacia de 160 he utilizado el montaje de dos etapas pero al montar la segunda etapa la primer etapa disminuye.. No se si sea el transistor que este utilizando o el tipo de configuracion. Es adecuado utilizar la configuracion emisor comun? y el transisor 3904? necesito ayuda urgente


----------



## thevenin (Abr 16, 2009)

Simple, la impedancia de entrada de tu segunda etapa es muy pequeña.

El circuito debes calcularlo de atrás hacia delante, o sea de la salida a la entrada, nunca al revés.

Puedes hacer así:

GT=G1*G2,   

es decir, ganancia total=ganancia1*ganancia2 ¿Ok?:

Haremos las ganancias de cada etapa iguales, así simplificaremos los cálculos:
por lo tanto G1=G2=sqrt(160)=12.6491106.

Redondeamos G1=G2=13.

Ahora calcula la segunda etapa con una ganancia 13, compruébalo.

Ahora la primera etapa simplemente puedes guardar simetría, multiplicando cada resistencia por 10.

Ten presente, que en la realidad la fuente representa una impedancia en serie que disminuye la ganancia, así que procura que la impedancia de entrada de la etapa1 sea del orden de 10 o 20 veces mayor que la resistencia en serie de la fuente de señal.

Si expones valores etc, te voy ayudando, aporta todos los datos posibles, impedancia de entrada del generador de señales, fuente de alimentación, etc.

Ánimo.

Pd: Ah, para que la beta no afecta utiliza una configuración EC con resistencia de emisor parcialmente desacoplada, si no dependerá mucho de la beta de los transistores.


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola amigos de foro electronica, resulta que estoy haciendo un curso de electronica y soy nuevo en todo estoy, ahora necesito ayuda no en algo tan dificil pero siempre sale algo malo en cuanto a los calculos.

Resulta que mi profesor nos puso a hallar las resistencias (Rb, Re y Rc) necesarias para polarizar un transistor 2N3904 para que trabaje como amplificador y nos dijo que partieramos de la familia de curvas del transistor en el punto punto Q: Ib= 30µA; Ic= 30mA Vce= 10V: Vcc=12V; Vbb= 1.2V

El profesor nos dijo que hallaramos las resistencias por medio de: Ley de Voltaje de Kirchhoff y Ley de Corriente de Kirchhoff

Gracias por su atensión y por la ayuda

Saludos


----------



## Randy (Abr 18, 2009)

y que tienes hecho?

debo suponer que posees conocimientos de analisis de cicuitos electricos  en estado permanente con fuentes directas.

este cto consta de 2 mallas, debes tomar en cuenta el Vce(el cual por costumbre es .7v), al analizar la primera( la de entrada)

y para la segunda el Vce, dato que tienes


despues sustituyes valores, y tendras un sistema de ecuaciones lineales homogeneas e independientes,

y de este modo puedes resolver este cto.

ammmm el transistor se caracteriza por la ecuacion : Ie=Ib+Ic

debes tomar en cuenta esto al pasar por la resistencia de emisor( al hacer el analisis)

algunas veces debido a que la corriente de la base es muy pequeña comparada con la del colector, esta se desprecia por lo que se tiene :

Ic=Ie

depende mucho de que tan exacto quiere el analisis.

ammm no recuedo cuanto vale la beta de este transistor ... seria bueno que investigaras cual es el valor de esta.

No es muy dificil este problema, asi que por que no lo intentas, y nos cuentas como te fue



saludos


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola Randy he llegado hasta la parte donde me encuentro con dos ecuaciones lineales pero mira como me queda:

3mA.Rc + 3.03mA.Re = 2V ------> Ecuacion 1
0.03mA.Rb + 3.03.Re = 0.6V --------> Ecuacion 2

despues de esto no se como tomar estas ecuaciones ya que en las dos ecuaciones ahi una R diferente que son Rb y Rc, por tanto cuando intento resolverlas las dos se cruzan y crean una nueva ecuacion y así un circulo vicioso.

Segun el profesor cuando llegue a esa parte me dijo que lo hiciera por determinantes (otra forma de hacer ecuaciones) dime si esta en lo correcto?


----------



## Randy (Abr 18, 2009)

Hola

antes que nada, leyendo mi respuesta  veo que existe un error, en donde menciono por primera ves a Vce, y ahi me estoy refiriendo a Vbe, una disculpa por ello, he estado muy distraido.

dejando eso de lado....

suponiendo que tu sistema de ecuaciones esta bien....

tienes un sistema de 2 ecuaciones y 3 incognitas....

mmmm lo que yo haria es generar una tercera ecuacion

ya sea algo asi como:

 Rc=10Re


no se me ocurre otra cosa...

saludos


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 18, 2009)

mmm no se donde sacas la ecuacion pero seria una buena idea el problema es de donde la saco, no tengo muchos conosimientos en matematicas... gracias por tu gran ayuda amigo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2009)

amarboleda dijo:
			
		

> Hola Randy he llegado hasta la parte donde me encuentro con dos ecuaciones lineales pero mira como me queda:
> 3mA.Rc + 3.03mA.Re = 2V ------> Ecuacion 1
> 0.03mA.Rb + 3.03.Re = 0.6V --------> Ecuacion 2
> despues de esto no se como tomar estas ecuaciones ya que en las dos ecuaciones ahi una R diferente que son Rb y Rc, por tanto cuando intento resolverlas las dos se cruzan y crean una nueva ecuacion y así un circulo vicioso.



El asunto es que una de esas resistencias debe ser conocida, y normalmente lo es la resistencia que está en el colector ya que es la carga que debe manejar el amplificador. No hay forma de obtener mas ecuaciones que sean coherentes. La ecuación Rc=10*Re es nada! No tiene ningun sentido el circuito si no te dan un valor adicional (Rc por ejemplo) u otra condición de la que puedas desprender un valor de una de las resistencias.



			
				amarboleda dijo:
			
		

> Segun el profesor cuando llegue a esa parte me dijo que lo hiciera por determinantes (otra forma de hacer ecuaciones) dime si esta en lo correcto?



Decile que NO hable estupideces. Tal como lo has planteado, vos *tenes un sistema de 2 ecuaciones con 3 incognitas y ese sistema SIEMPRE tiene infinitas soluciones*. Punto.

Saludos!


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 18, 2009)

> El asunto es que una de esas resistencias debe ser conocida, y normalmente lo es la resistencia que está en el colector ya que es la carga que debe manejar el amplificador. No hay forma de obtener mas ecuaciones que sean coherentes. La ecuación Rc=10*Re es nada! No tiene ningun sentido el circuito si no te dan un valor adicional (Rc por ejemplo) u otra condición de la que puedas desprender un valor de una de las resistencias.



segun lo que me dijiste y lo que entiendo es que puedo hallar la resistencia del colector por otra parte para así empezar a hallar la demas resistencias? y si ese es el caso como la hallo? 



> vos tenes un sistema de 2 ecuaciones con 3 incognitas y ese sistema SIEMPRE tiene infinitas soluciones



infinitas soluciones? dime una porque sé que a lo largo del curso voy a encontrame con problemas similares y me ayudaria mucho.

PD: perdonen si pregunto mucho pero es que el profesor mio quiere el calculo de las resistencias para montarlas de una el lunes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2009)

amarboleda dijo:
			
		

> segun lo que me dijiste y lo que entiendo es que puedo hallar la resistencia del colector por otra parte para así empezar a hallar la demas resistencias? y si ese es el caso como la hallo?



Sería bueno que escribieras textualmente el enunciado de tu problema para ver que es lo que dice.



			
				amarboleda dijo:
			
		

> infinitas soluciones? dime una porque sé que a lo largo del curso voy a encontrame con problemas similares y me ayudaria mucho.



Y por que no la eliges vos? Si consideras Rc=10K, ya tienes para calcular una solución, o si consideras Rb=5000 ohms, ya tienes para calcular otra. Se entiende por que tiene infinita soluciones? Creo que tienes que estudiar algebra lineal, ya que ahí es donde esta el significado de las _infinitas soluciones_.


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 18, 2009)

bueno segun lo de la Rb me dio la idea de hallarla por la ley de ohm pero no se si sea posible haciendo así: Rb=Vbb/Ib eso es lo que entendí


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2009)

amarboleda dijo:
			
		

> bueno segun lo de la Rb me dio la idea de hallarla por la ley de ohm pero no se si sea posible haciendo así: Rb=Vbb/Ib eso es lo que entendí



Nop, no podes hacer eso por que en una punta de Rb tenes Vbb y en la otra tenés (Vbe + Ic*Re)


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 18, 2009)

mmm bueno despues de una exasaustiva pelea con las ecuaciones me dieron unas resitencias pero muy bajas  asi que no sé si pueda amplificar, las resistencias que me dieron fueron:

Re=190 Ω
Rc=460 Ω
Rb= 10 Ω

Gracias por todo la ayuda prestada


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 19, 2009)

amarboleda dijo:
			
		

> mmm bueno despues de una exasaustiva pelea con las ecuaciones me dieron unas resitencias pero muy bajas  asi que no sé si pueda amplificar, las resistencias que me dieron fueron:
> 
> Re=190 Ω
> Rc=460 Ω
> Rb= 10 Ω


   En la pelea ganaron las ecuaciones, fijate nada mas que para que por Rc circulen 30mA hacen falta 0.03*460=13.8V  --> eso es mas que la tension de alimentacion 

Como ya te dijeron antes, ese problema asi con los datos que te dan tiene infinitas soluciones.  
Para cualquier valor de Rb entre 0 y 16.66K (asumiendo una caida Vbe de 0.7V)  tenes *siempre* un juego de Re y Rc que verifica el enunciado.


Que corno esta pasando entonces? Por que el profesor pide algo que no tiene solucion unica?
Desde el momento que el que fue a clase fuiste vos, no nosotros, solamente te puedo enumerar posibilidades.

1- Distraccion del profesor --> Se comio que faltaba una restriccion cuando dio el problema. Ya sea fijando una tension en emisor , la resistencia de base , etc.

2- Distraccion del alumno --> Anoto/entendio para el orto.

3- *Se aplican criterios practicos de diseño enseñados antes en clase* (lo mas probable).  
Estas 'recetas' no son invariables ni generales, porque optimizan solo en algunos aspectos, que seran los que mas nos interesen de acuerdo a la aplicacion. Por eso, si estas en pelotas sobre los ejercicios anteriores, adivinar cual quieren que apliques en este, esta medio dificil.
Estos criterios son por ejemplo, asignar una tension al emisor igual al 10% de la alimentacion, de esa forma sencilla tenes buen rango dinamico en la salida y tenes margen en la polarizacion de base para mantener la estabilidad.  
Tambien varian de acuerdo a las restricciones electricas que ya haya. En este caso, el criterio del 10% *no se puede aplicar* porque la tension de base deberia ser de 1.9V (tomando Vbe=0.7V) --> *Vbb deberia ser mayor de 1.9V !*

Para sumar mas confusion esta tambien el valor de la ganancia del 2N3904, porque esos Ib=30uA y Ic=30mA son irreales. Porque eso seria una hFE=1000 y ese transistor es un buen transistor comun cuya hFE esta entre 100 y 300.




Aceptando los datos que hay se pueden hacer dos 'soluciones' pensando en distintas aplicaciones.

Calcular la Re y Rc no tiene muchas vueltas:
Ie*Re + 10V + Ic*Rc = 12V
Si tenes en cuenta que podes despreciar la influencia de la corriente de base en el emisor por ser 1000 veces mas baja que la de colector, te resulta Ie=Ic=30mA
Como comentario, esa ganancia de 1000 es bastante alta

Entonces las resistencias deben cumplir que: *Re+Rc = (12V-10V)/0.03A = 66.66 ohms*

Si se hace alguna suposicion sobre como se piensa inyectar señal al circuito se puede terminar de elegir los valores.

- Si se va inyectar señal via un capacitor de acoplamiento, *no conviene que Rb sea baja*, para que no tengamos baja  impedancia de entrada, salvo especificacion contraria (porque te pueden exigir 50 ohms)  .
En ese caso, asignar *10K para Rb* es razonable para "propositos generales" y con 30uA tiene una caida aceptable de 0.3V.
Resulta en consecuencia  Vb=1.2-10K*0.03mA=0.9V y la de emisor: Ve=Vb-0.7=0.2V.
Queda entonces *Re=0.2/0.03A=6.66ohm y Rc=66.66-6.66 = 60ohm*.
La estabilidad no es de lo mejor, pero culpa del dato Vb=1.2V no se puede hacer magia.

- Si se piensa inyectar señal via un transformador, las cosas quedan mejor. Porque el transformador se intercala entre la base y Vbb. 
En ese caso, la mejor *Rb es cero* o se le asigna el valor de la resistencia del bobinado (que son pocos ohms).
Ahi resulta que Vb sera tambien 1.2V (la caida sera despreciable) -->  Ve = 1.2-0.7=0.5V --> *Re=0.5/0.03=16.66ohms y Rc=50ohm*.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 19, 2009)

Para los comentarios de algunos: no es necesario conocer la beta, porque beta=Ic/Ib.

La ecuacion de la malla de base es:

1.2V - Vjbe = Rb*Ib + Re*(Ib + Ic) ; donde el Vjbe = 0.7V, pero esta no fue especificado por su profesor (sera cero?).

La ecuacion de la malla de colector es:

12V - Vce = Rc*Ic + Re*(Ib + Ic)

P.D. Gracias por la correccion, no me habia dado cuenta.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 19, 2009)

> La ecuacion de la malla de base es:
> 
> 1.2V - Vjbe = Rb*Ib + Re*(Ib + Ie) ; donde el Vjbe = 0.7V, pero esta no fue especificado por su profesor (sera cero?).
> 
> ...


No pibe, la corriente de en el emisor es Ie=Ib+Ic
y te queda:
1.2V - Vjbe = Rb*Ib + Re*(Ib + Ic) 
12V - Vce = Rc*Ic + Re*(Ib + Ic)

Pero como Ie=Ib+Ic = 30uA +30mA = 30.03mA   se usa directamente en los calculos  Ie=30mA


----------



## amarboleda (Abr 20, 2009)

Señores viendo el tema detenidamente creo que me equivoque en un valor que les di y que tengo yo el valor de Ic= 30 mA es falso me equivoque en ese valor, el valor que me dio el profe es de solo 3 mA osea que Ic= 3mA por tanto creo ya deberia dar valores mas exactos.... Gracias por su compresion


----------



## nietzche (Jun 24, 2009)

oigan alguien me puee explicar como se toma la resistencia del emisor porque solo lo se analizar  sin resistencia:

1.2 - 0.7 = 0.5v
0.5 v / .000030 A = 16.66 kohms 

Y si no llevaria resistencia de emisor entonces para sacar la corriente de colector, solo se multiplica Ib * hFE

Entonces:

.000030 * 1000 = 30mA

entonces dice que el beta debe de ser de 1000, lo cual meparece mal.

entoncespara sacar vce = 10v

vcc - (ic * rc) = 10v

la resistencia debe de ser de 200 ohms

12 - (.010 * 200) = 10v

entonces que es lo que pasa cuando existe esa resistencia en el emisor?


----------



## DANIEL086 (Jun 24, 2009)

mira conoces el metodo  H mas conocido con el hibrido eso  es utilisado para resistores pero si pones para transistores sale toda la teoria y podras obtener las formulas para hallar   resistencias k en transistores no se llaman asii


----------



## adri_chala (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola! quisiera saber si alguien tiene las demostraciones del modelo re para las polarizaciones en emisor comun teniendo en cuenta el efecto de la impedancia de salida del transistor ro es decir sin utilizar aproximaciones.


----------



## Pablet (Ago 2, 2009)

como las demostraciones? quieres saber la ecuacion de la salida respecto a las resistencias del circuito? de todas formas esos circuitos son faciles de analizar si los analizas por intensidades.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ago 2, 2009)

Espero que este link te sirva adri_chala.

http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/eca1/files/clases/Clase 9 - BJT- EtapasAmplificadorasBasicas.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 3, 2009)

Ese archivo mas me hace asustar que me ubica todo parece como un laberinto sin salida.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ago 3, 2009)

cesar767_7 dijo:
			
		

> Ese archivo mas me hace asustar que me ubica todo parece como un laberinto sin salida.



    jejejejejejeje     

...y pensar que con esas diapositivas te dan clase en la facultad...


----------



## adri_chala (Ago 4, 2009)

Bueno gracias viejo por contestarme igual voy a probar si lo saco a mi modo porque le pregunte a un compañero de la facu y me guio bastante y si lo saco voy a tratar de publicarlo. Gracias!


----------



## cesar767_7 (Ago 6, 2009)

Este tipo de documentos son diapositivas que alguien quien lo a elaborado te lo explica a la perfección pero que lo entienda alguien solo es mas complicado.


Saludos.


----------



## josip (Feb 17, 2010)

hola amigos la verdad es que soy tencico pero me recibi hace varios años y ahora estoy tratnaod de agarrarle la manod e poco de vuelta estuve hacienod un ejercicio muy simple de un transistor emisor comun lo resolvi pero la verdad me gustaria saber si alguno de stedes lo pdoria corregir.. lo resolvi la parte de continua osea saque los valores de icq y vceq y no queria empezar a resolver la parte dinamica del circuito hatsa estar seguro q lo haya echo bien en la estatica

el valro de icq q me dio es 2.24
y vceq es 2.71

si alguine pudiese corroborarme q lo haya echo bien muchisimas gracias ahi les adjunto el ejercicio  

http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3744/ejercicioemisorcomun.jpg


----------



## Franco_80 (Feb 17, 2010)

Si, los resultados están bien. Acordate de poner siempre las unidades que son tan importantes como los valores.
Icq=2,24mA
Vceq=2,7 V
Saludos


----------



## josip (Feb 17, 2010)

muchas gracias! sabria informarme alguno si hay alguuna bbliografia online o la q pudiese acudir por si me surgen dudas en la parte estatica de estos circuitos ya sea algun manual online de resolucion de circuitos de este tipo??

muchisimas gracias!!!!


----------



## foso (Feb 17, 2010)

La tension colector emisor me dio 2.6 V aproximadamente.
La corriente de emisor me dio 2.32 mA aproximadamente.
Saludos.


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 17, 2010)

Ya lo resolví.
Si da eso la corriente dde Icq = 2.24mA.
Acordate de dejarnos las unidades...
En cuanto a tus dudas cualquier problemas me lo cuentas. Saludos!

En cuanto a la bibliografia, yo uso las carpetas de mi cole..., pero si eres de argentina en la UTN venden un libro que se llama electronica analogica I es muy buen libro de apunte y esta muy bien explicado.


----------



## picca (Mar 16, 2010)

Soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica de la FCEIA de la UNR y padeci estos apuntes; pregunta a cualquier ingeniero de los ultimos 20 años por bambi y se van a acordar de electronica 1.Gracias a dios ya la pase y estoy por eca3. 
Lo que vos queres me parece que es la gancia en tension deducida a partir de el modelo en pequeña señal del transistor.
 Eso esta en la diapositiva 15 o por lo menos la idea. Ahi tenes que usar lo que esta en el recuadro amarillo, solo que como R0 es muy grande se desprecia Vce/Ro, una vez que te das cuenta de eso es un sistemita de ecuaciones pabo y sacas facil Av=vo/vi que es lo que vos queres.
Igualmente es logico que no entiendas mucho, el alcance de este curso(eca1) va mucho mas alla de lo que vos queres y aparte para entender necesitas conocimientos de analisis matematematico, fisica de semiconductores y teoria de circuitos que no todo el mundo tiene, por eso es correlativa con fisica 4 y teoria de circuitos1 que a su vez lo es con analisis m 3.
Segura ya te habias sacado la duda porque paso mucho tiempo, pero por lo menos a alguien le va a servir


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 16, 2010)

Picca: Si no te gusta como da clase un profesor o no te gustan sus apuntes, en privado podes decir lo que se te antoje, pero hacer referencia a el, *dando su nombre*, en un lugar publico* NO*.

No podes hacer *aca* comentarios que descalifiquen a una persona  publicando su nombre y lugar de trabajo.  Y si estas convencido que haces lo correcto, entonces agrega tu nombre y nro de legajo (verdaderos  .

Lo mismo para el comentario de Agustinzzz.


Te agradeceria que vos, o un moderador, borren esos parrafos.




PD. Dicho sea de paso, a mi tambien me dio clases, aunque hace mas de 20 años.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

Que pequeño que es el mundo ¿no?.


----------



## picca (Mar 17, 2010)

Eduerdo, la verdad que si alguien se ofendio por lo que puse en el primer parrafo, pido disculpas, no fue mi intencion.En ese parrafo solo hice alucion a lo que cuesta aprobar esta materia, pero en ningun momento dije que no me gustaran las clases de la profesora o que el apunte no servia, es mas, los defendi diciendo que para entenderlos hacen falta conocimientos que no todos tienen.Por favor no pongas en mi voca cosas que no dije.En cuanto a lo del nombre la unica informacion que agregue fue que le dicen bambi porque el nombre figura en el apunte.
Lo unico que quise es ayudar a alguien a extraer informacion de este material, ya que no tubo la misma suerte que yo, de tener un profesor que me lo explique.
Me parece que estas cosas se podrian evitar ya que nadie va a aprovechar tu comentario ni este ultimo mio, la finalidad del foro es aprender y ayudar, habria que recordar esto antes de buscar problemas...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 17, 2010)

Tu lo que necesitas es el modelo pi (si, el de 3.1415....) pero nada que ver con ese numero, simplemente es un nombre del modelo para analizar un transistor bjt en pequeña señal.

Se trata de visualizar el transistor como una fuente de corriente controlada por corriente, y ambas corrientes pasan por un resistor re que solo tiene valor en pequeña señal.
Buscalo así, hay un bueeen de libros que te dan la demostracion. Es sencilla pero hay que ser truchas en analisis. Y llore cuando tuve que aprenderlo. Por eso me gustan mas los fets y mosfets


----------



## MR D (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola, de antemano gracias por leer. Veran, supongo que el diseño de un amp de emisor comun es algo muy facil para ustedes, asi que disculpen mi ignorancia.

Lo que pasa es que me enseñaron unas formulas para calcular las resitencias y los capacitores de esta configuracion. Pero no me sale, segun entiendo esta configuracion de amp da gannacias de entre 40 y 200, con signo negativo por el desfase.

Pero no me funcionan, me funciono una unica vez con un amplificador de -50. Pero ya no e podido. Hice un programa en matlab con las formulas que subire aqui.

Espero alguien pueda decirme mi error, porque ya no tengo la confianza de preguntarle a mi maestro o a mis compañeros. Por cierto, tomo la beta con un trazador de curvas, intente ya muchas veces con una ganancia de -200.

 matlab:

%Gv  Icq  Vcc Bt fc
input('Diseño de amplificador emisor comun con 2N2222 o 2n3904')
Gv= input('Ganancia de voltaje: ');
%Icq= input('la Icq: ');
Vcc= input('Vcc: ');
Bt= input('Beta: ');
fc= input('f de corte: ');
Rc= input('RL, supongo que la impedancia de el circuito que recibe la señal ');

input ('---RESISTECIAS---')
rbe=-Bt*(((Rc*Rc)/(2*Rc))/Gv);
Ibq=(0.05134/rbe);
Icq=Bt*(Ibq);
Ve=0.1*(Vcc);
Rc
Re=((Ve)/(Icq))
Vceq=(Vcc-Icq*(Rc+Re));
Rb=(1/10)*Bt*Re;
VBB=0.7+Icq*((Rb/Bt)+Re);
R2=(Vcc/VBB)*Rb
R1=(Rb/(1-(VBB/Vcc)))

input ('---CAPACITORES---')
Rx=((Rb*rbe)/(Rb+rbe));
Cb=(5/(pi*fc*Rx))
Ry=(2*Rc);
Cc=(5/(pi*fc*Ry))
rPb=(50*Rb)/(50+Rb);
Rz=(((rPb+rbe)/(Bt+1))*Re)/(((rPb+rbe)/(Bt+1))+Re);
Ce=(1/(2*pi*fc*Rz))

24/03/10
hola de nuevo, muchas gracais por su interes, agradezco mucho haber recibido tantas respuestas tan pronto.

Pues veran, creo que tienen razon en todo, pero el mayor problema que encuentro, es que cuando uno va a diseñar un amp emisor comun, se parte de ciertos datos que uno mismo propone como dijo @cosmefulanito04 con la Icq y Vceq, y uno de esos datos para mi es la ganancia, quiero establecer una ganancia que necesito y de ahi diseñar el amplificador. Cosa que no e podido y me gustaria hacer. Perdonen, creo que debi empezar por ahi desde un principio.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Que problema estas teniendo, se esta saturando el circuito? ampllifica las ondas parcialmente? las deforma? baja ganancia? 
Que tipo de modelo estas usando para obtener las formulas? (pi, T)
Estas teniendo en cuenta la corriente que circula de la base al emisor?

La verdad, no entendi tus formulas.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2010)

Revisar esas fórmulas resulta algo pesado porque escritas así pierden legibilidad.

Igualmente, un problema que se ve "a ojo" es que Re quedó muy chica (o Rc muy grande) y en consecuencia el transistor queda polarizado prácticamente en saturación.
--> Agrandá ~4 veces Re o achicá ~4 veces Rc para que quede el punto de trabajo en ~6.5V.

Después revisá Ce y Cc que están un poco chicos en relación a Cb (no sé que fc le diste)


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Mi estimado eduardo... complementando lo que dices, este asunto me huele a que la resistencia de polarización de base no esta bien calculada. 
Me agradaria un esquemita del transistor, para ver la configuracion, si estas usando un divisor de corriente en base, si estas usando un capacitor de paso en Re, si el acoplamiento es efectivamente capacitivo... 
A parte de las formulas... hay muchas interrogantes al respecto.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 24, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Me agradaria un esquemita del transistor, para ver la configuracion...


Acá te dejo el esquema que está usando, "traducido" a un pdf (lo subió como .ms10).

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias super cacho! no pensaba instalar el multisim nomas para ver un diagrama... mi software por excelencia es el orcad y matlab.

Y en el esquema, veo que el capacitor de acoplamiento de salida es en extremo muy pequeño, me imagino que la señal de salida es de nula a muy pequeña. A ojo de buen cubero, el resto de las resistencias tienen valores comunes para esa configuracion.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 24, 2010)

Mi consejo es tratar de evitar formulas locas y tratar de razonar el circuito por vos mismo, porque el dia de mañana te agregan una resistencia mas y todo ese despelote de formulas se cae.

La polarizacion es muy simple:

- Partis de una Icq y una Vceq que vos queres, por ej:

ICQ= 1mA

VCEQ= 6V

VBE=0,7V

Suponiendo que el HFE(continua)=400 (por decir algo, dependera de c/transistor)

IBQ=ICQ/HFE= 1mA/400 = 2,5 uA

Entonces vos tenes que asegurarle al menos 2,5 uA para obtener 1mA de ICQ, por lo tanto la corriente que circula por el divisor resistivo de la entrada (en tu caso R2 y R1) debera ser por lo menos 10 veces mayor para que no se vea afectada por los 2,5uA (osea para que se desprecien y poder plantearlo como un divisor resistivo)

Entonces, la corriente que debera circular por R2-R1 debera ser al menos de 25uA. 

Si impones que en RE caigan 3V, y en Rc 3V => Vcc-VRE-VRC=VCEQ=6V

Si ICQ dijimos que era 1mA => RE=VRE/ICQ=3kohm => RE=2,7 kOhm o 3,3kOhm

RC=VRC/ICQ=3kohm => RC=2,7 kohm o 3,3 kohm

La tension base respecto a tierra VBT=VBE+VRE=3,7V que al mismo tiempo VBT=VR1=3,7V

Si IR1=IR2=25 uA => R1=VR1/IR1=3,7V/25 uA= 148kohms => R1= 150 kohms (valor comercial)

VR2=Vcc-(VBE+VRE)=Vcc-VR1=12-3,7= 8,3v => R2=VR2/IR2=332kohm => R2=330kohm 

Ahora viene la parte de averiguar cual es el verdadero valor de ICQ y VCEQ usando los valores comerciales:

VBT= VCC*(R1/(R1+R2))= 3,75V  (3,7V que propuse)

VRE=VBT-0,7V=3,05V 

Usando RE=2,7kohm => ICQ=1,12mA => Uando Rc=2,7 kohm => VRC=3,05V

VCEQ= 12V - 6,1V= 5,9 V

Si te fijas todas estas formulas las obtengo simplemente siguiendo el circuito y aplicando ley de ohm + kirchhoff, a lo sumo la aproximacion del divisor resistivo, que tambien sale de aplicar ley de ohm.

Ahora tendrias que hacer el analisis dinamico, y muchas veces la polarizacion quedara en funcion del analisis dinamico (seguramente por la ganancia que te piden o las resistencias de entrada) y por la excursion de la señal.

Como recomendacion, parti de lo que te piden y obtene el resto, ej. si me piden ganancia, 1ero obtengo la expresion de la ganancia haciendo el analisis dinamico y en funcion de eso polarizo el transistor. 

Si tenes alguna duda con el analisis dinamico, no tengo drama en ayudarte.


----------



## ilan (Abr 3, 2010)

Se pretende diseñar un amplificador de 15 W.

Este es mi primer aporte a la comunidad de foros de electrónica, se trata de un amplificador en base a transistores. Está compuesto por varias etapas,  cada una de ellas tendrá asociado un archivo pdf que contiene la teoría necesaria, los modelos matematicos, un ejemplo de los modelos y finalmente el diseño de la etapa en cuestión del amplificador.

Conforme termine cada etapa y su archivo correspondiente la subiré. 

Este es el PRIMER archivo llamado Amplificador de audio DIODO AMPLIFICADO.pdf que está adjunto, contiene el procedimiento de diseño de la etapa estabilizadora para evitar la distorsión de cruce del amplificador, utiliza un transistor npn BC338.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

Interesante apunte, pero estas matando una mosca con un cañón!!!
El cálculo del multiplicador Vbe es mucho mas simple. De tu primera figura tenés, aplicando Kirchoff:

Vce=I*R1 + I'*R2
con I' = I - Ib

Si la hfe es suficientemente grande (>= 100) entonces Ib ~ 0 y I = I'

entonces Vce=I * (R1+R2)    (1)

Por otro lado, también aplicando Kirchoff, Vbe = I' * R2 = I * R2     (2)
Diviendo miembro a miembro (1) y (2) tenés:

Vce / Vbe = (I * (R1 + R2)) / (I * R2) y simplificando se tiene

*Vce / Vbe = 1 + R1/R2*

Que es muuuucho mas simple que todo el análisis con parámetros híbridos. El unico problema es elegir los valores de R1 o R2, pero si usás transistores comunes (tipo BC547 o BC337) puede andar sin problemas entre 2 y 15 o 20Kohms.

Digamos...está muy bien lo que has hecho, pero para esto no se justifica tanto lío, ya que lo único que importa es la relación R1/R2 que me dá por cuanto su multiplica la Vbe del transistor...y eso depende del tipo de salida, si es darlington, cuasi-complementaria o sziklai.

Está bueno que presentes todo el mecanismo de diseño, pero no lo compliques tanto!!!


----------



## ilan (Abr 3, 2010)

Agradezco tus comentarios ezavalla.

En los siguientes articulos hablaré un poco de la resistencia re, que se calcula en el primer articulo. Por otro lado la ganancia que calculaste oportunamente esta en el articulo desde el principio, y agradezco tus observaciones, pero quiero comentar de una manera respuetosa que el simplificar las formulas, requiere de un grado profundo de pericia y experiencia, ademas que excluye la posibilidad de utilizar herramientas de calculo adicionales. A que me refiero, por ejemplo el articulo plantea el diseño entre dos estados posibles de voltaje, esta situación resulta en un sistema de ecuaciones lineales de dos variables, que se resuelve por cualquier metodo conocido: sustitución, igualación, reducción de matricez, etc. Y reconozco que un matamoscas es mas adecuado que un cañon para eliminar a una mosca, el principio de aplicación matematico en este problema parece ser demasiado para una aplicación que se resuelve en las lineas que comentaste, pero al hacer uso de estas herramientas capacita para la solución de otros problemas similares. Y no llego a identificar un conflicto entre las deducciones que planteaste de una manera sencilla y elegante, y la teoria del PDF. Y con esto tambien quiero reconocer que si existe algún error adicional que no sea la complicación matematica, agradezco sus oportunos y bien recibidos comentarios.

Bueno desde Mexico mis mas sinceros saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2010)

Ilan:
No hay ningún conflicto. Tu desarrollo es claro y excelente, solo que la mayoría de quienes leen este tipo de mensajes lo hacen buscando solución a algún problema y dificilmente tengan el conocimiento de electrónica necesario para encarar y analizar tu planteo en el contexto de un amplificador de potencia.
Pero está todo OK, sigue adelante con tu propuesta.

PD: No es necesario que subas nuevamente el PDF, ya que puedes editar el primer mensaje y modificar alli lo que quieras dentro de las 24 horas posteriores a su puesta en línea. Por ello te recomiendo que hagas esto y en tu mensaje anterior solo aclares que has hecho una modificación debido a un error. De esa manera te eviats llenar de PDF similares el tema y que luego probablemente no sepan cual tomar...

Saludos!


----------



## joserangel (Abr 19, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Revisar esas fórmulas resulta algo pesado porque escritas así pierden legibilidad.
> 
> Igualmente, un problema que se ve "a ojo" es que Re quedó muy chica (o Rc muy grande) y en consecuencia el transistor queda polarizado prácticamente en saturación.
> --> Agrandá ~4 veces Re o achicá ~4 veces Rc para que quede el punto de trabajo en ~6.5V.
> ...



Pana que tal , necesito una ayuda tuya. necesito los valores de las resietncias y Capacitores para una ganancia de 50, crees que me puedas ayudar y que no se encuentre en saturacion el transistor el hfe que estoy utilizando es de 340, tambien tengo unos hfe de 165, 3o7 por si necesitas mas datos. y Vcc  Es de 12 y Vin 50 mV.


----------



## ilan (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola que tal.

Bueno este es el amplificador, siempre termine por traducir el articulo del libro transistor circuit techniques, el amplificador que se diseña ahí es de 10 W, por ahora me parece un poco dificil separar el amplificador por etapas, ya que cuenta con la tecnica de bootstraping, ademas de retroalimentacin negativa en una configuración de amplificador operacional no inversor, todo esto me dificultó el analisis. Talvez mas adelante logre lo que pretendia en un principio: separar cada etapa y encontrar los modelos de cada una de ellas, y al final relacionarlos. Pero creo que es un buen avance, ya que les dejo el articulo "traducido", entre comillas, ya que sustituì los transistores BC182 Y BC 212 que traía originalmente, por los BC 338 Y BC328, el circuito parece de buena fuente, y dejo tambien las imagenes que resultan del PCB Wizard, asì como la lista de materiales, personalmente lo voy a armar, y les comento los resultados posteriormente,,, saludos!!!


----------



## nmz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola agustinzz

Quisiera saber si tienes información referente a el modelo de pequeña señal del amplificador colector comun usando el modelo hibrido del transistor en la configuracion colector comun, en la red hay mucha informacion del modelo de pequeña señal de colector comun pero es usando el modelo hibrido emisor comun, y el que me interesa a mi es el analisis del amplificador colector comun usando el modelo hibrido colector comun.


----------



## MR D (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola, gracias por leer. Tengo un problema al diseñar un amp de emisor comun, puse mi punto Q en Vceq= 6V y Icq= 1.06 mA, y tengo que tener una RC de 4700 con una fuente de cd de 12 V tengo una beta de 266 y mi frecuencia de corte es de 1 khz. Hice mis calculos y sale como en la figura que voy a cargar, y como podran ver la ganancia es de alrededor de 40, lo hice en proto y concuerda con la simulacion en multisim. Pero cuando calculo la ganancia de voltaje no me da nada parecido, me da de alrededor de 90, me pregunto que debo hacer?, que esta mal? intente ya con todas las formulas que encontre en el libro de Rashid y Boylestad para ganancia de voltaje de emisor comun y ninguna me dio, me habre equivocado?, si lo hice por favor muestrenme como hacerlo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 9, 2010)

Es probable que el problema venga por los capacitores. 

¿Como calculaste la frecuencia de corte?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 9, 2010)

MR D dijo:


> ... y mi frecuencia de corte es de 1 khz. Hice mis calculos y sale como en la figura que voy a cargar, y como podran ver la ganancia es de alrededor de 40, lo hice en proto y concuerda con la simulacion en multisim. Pero cuando calculo la ganancia de voltaje no me da nada parecido, me da de alrededor de 90, me pregunto *que debo hacer?*


Repasar el concepto de frecuencia de corte.   

Si calculaste para una frecuencia de corte de 1kHz y excitás con 1kHz, la salida va a ser *aproximadamente* la mitad de lo que tendrías a por ejemplo 10kHz.

--> Poné el generador a 10kHz y las cosas van a estar mas en relación con tus cálculos.

Tambien, hilando mas fino, tenés que ver si los parámetros del modelo del transistor se corresponden con los que estás usando, porque varían de un simulador a otro.


----------



## MR D (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola, muchas gracias por responder, ya me habian ayudado en otro post parecido que habia puesto antes.

Pues ya puse la frecuencia de la señal a 10 Khz y como veran en la imagen, la ganancia se acerco mucho mas. Escoji una frecuencia de 1khz por esta razon quiero que funcione en esta frecuencia y asi hice mis calculos. Pero creo que veo mi error: El valor de frecuencia con que se calculan los amps es aprox 10 veces menor de el que se debe tener en la señal de entrada para que muestre la ganancia calculada. Cierto?

No calcule mi fecuencia de corte, la escoji entre un rango asignado.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 9, 2010)

MR D dijo:


> ... El valor de frecuencia con que se calculan los amps es aprox 10 veces menor de el que se debe tener en la señal de entrada para que muestre la ganancia calculada. Cierto?


Tomar "10 veces" es un criterio práctico en la mayoría de los casos, pero hilando mas fino, depende de lo "abrupto" que sea el corte. 

No hay problema cuando "por las dudas" se pone un capacitor de 10uF donde bastaba uno de 1uF, pero lo hay si donde bastan 10000uF quisiéramos  poner de 100000uF (caso de una etapa de salida de potencia). No es que no se pueda, es que conviene analizar cual es la atenuación real para no sobredimensionar inútilmente.


----------



## bracey (Feb 25, 2011)

Buenas.. estoy diseñando mi aplificador en emisor comun y necesitaria saber si los calculos que realice son razonable p*OR*q*UE* cuando lo intento simular no obtengo la respuesta esperada...



Transistores:
Polarizar un transistor NPN con una Vcc de 12V.
En emisor común calcular punto de polarización Vc en 6V.
Calcular ganancia en forma teórica y verificar con la obtenida en forma gráfica.
Materiales:
-    transistor BC547



Diseño de un amplificador de señal pequeña en configuración de emisor común.

FIG 1

La ganancia de este inversor es:
Vce/Vbe =-hfe*RC/RB 
Condiciones Tomadas de la hoja de datos:
IC= 2 mA
VCE=5 V
hfe=290
VBE=0.66 V
El punto de operación es VC= 6 V y VCC= 12 V

Rc=VC/IC =(6 V)/(0.002 A)=3000 Ω=3 kΩ
Adoptamos:
 Rc=3 kΩ


El circuito equivalente de corriente continua es:

FIG 2

El análisis en D.C. para la trayectoria de salida del amplificador tenemos que:
VCC= VC+VCE+VE
Por lo que:
VE=VCC- VC-VCE
VE=12 V-6 V-5 V
VE=1 V
Sabemos que:
RE=VE/IE 
Pero:
IE= IB+IC=IC/β+IC=IC*(1+1/β)=IC*((β+1)/β)≅I_C
IE≅IC
Por lo tanto:
RE=VE/IE ≅VE/IC =(1 V)/(0.002 A)=500 Ω
Adoptamos:
RE=500 Ω
Se elije el capacitor C_E tal que cumpla con la condición de hacer muy pequeña la impedancia ZE. 
XC=1/(w*C)  ~ 1 Ω
f= 1000 Hz
w=2*π* 1000 Hz=6283 rad/seg
C=1/(w*XC )=1/(6283*1)  F=159 uF
Adoptamos:
C=160 μF
Adoptaremos un valor para R_B en función de lograr una ganancia de 10
RB=1/10 β*RC=1/10*290*3 kΩ=87 kΩ 
Calculamos R1 y R2:

FIG 3

R1  =  Rb/(1-VBB/VCC )
R2  = VCC/VBB *Rb
VBB=VB+VBE+VE=IB*RB+VBE+VE=IC/β*RB+VBE+VE
VBB=(0.002 A)/290*87000 Ω+0.66 V+1 V=2.26 V
Con lo cual:
R1  =  Rb/(1-VBB/VCC )=(87 Ω)/(1-(2.26 V)/(12 V))=107.18 kΩ
R2  = VCC/VBB *Rb=(12 V)/(2.26 V)*87 Ω=461.95 kΩ
Adoptamos:
R1=100 kΩ
R2=500 kΩ
Ci=100 uF
Co=470 uF

Disculpen, pensé que había cargado las imágenes... acá está el link:
http://www.filedropper.com/dibujo_1

desde ya muchas gracias... espero su respuesta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 25, 2011)

Si subis algun esquema (o por lo menos yo no puedo ver las figuras) tal vez te pueda ayudar.


----------



## bracey (Feb 25, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si subis algun esquema (o por lo menos yo no puedo ver las figuras) tal vez te pueda ayudar.



http://www.filedropper.com/dibujo_1
este es el link.. disculpa pero pensé que lo había dejado ya..


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

Acá lo subo al server del foro pasado a jpg.
En BMP tiene casi 1,5Mega, en jpg tiene 18k... Pasá a jpg esas cosas que no requieren demasiada resolución, que se achocam muchísimo 

Saludos


----------



## bracey (Feb 25, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 48783
> 
> Acá lo subo al server del foro pasado a jpg.
> En BMP tiene casi 1,5Giga, en jpg tiene 18k... Pasá a jpg esas cosas que no requieren demasiada resolución, que se achocam muchísimo
> ...



mil gracias cacho... soy nuevo en el foro y tengo que acostumbrarme a como trabajan...


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2011)

De nada, bienvenido al foro y... Ya pasará por acá de nuevo Don Cosme. A él le gusta más esta parte del cálculo que a mí 

Saludos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 26, 2011)

Antes de meternos con la parte de alterna (la ganancia y los capacitores), algo en la polarizacion no esta bien.

Vos tomas esto:



> Condiciones Tomadas de la hoja de datos:
> IC= 2 mA
> VCE=5 V
> hfe=290
> VBE=0.66 V



Por las dudas te aclaro que la Icq o la Vceq la impones vos donde queres que trabaje, osea si yo quiero polarizar al transistor en 1mA y con una Vceq=6v tranquilamente puedo hacerlo.

Volviendo a tus objetivos, redondeamos asi:



> Condiciones Tomadas de la hoja de datos:
> IC= 2 mA
> VCE=5 V
> hfe=300
> VBE=0,7 V



Como no aclaraste el tipo de 547 que usas (A,B o C), tomamos tu valor de hFe=300.

¿Cuanto deberia valer la Ibq para tener una Icq=2mA?

[LATEX]Ibq=\frac{Icq}{hFe}=\frac{2mA}{300}=6,6uA[/LATEX]

Con los valores de R1 y R2 que obtuviste ¿cumplis esa condicion?:

R1=100 kΩ; R2=500 kΩ; Re=500Ω

Calculamos la Vthevenin en la base del transistor:

[LATEX]Vth=\frac{Vcc*R2}{(R2+R1)}=10V[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Rth=(R1^{-1}+R2^{-1})^{-1}=83,3kohm[/LATEX]

Entonces la malla de entrada nos queda:

[LATEX]Vth=Ibq*Rth+Icq*Re+Vbe=Ibq*Rth+Ibq*hFe*Re+Vbe[/LATEX]

Despejas de ahi Ibq:

[LATEX]Ibq=\frac{Vth-Vbe}{Rth+hFe*Re}=\frac{10V-0,7V}{83,3kohm+300*500ohm}=39,86uA[/LATEX]

Como ves, la corriente de base te da muy distinto a lo que estas buscando, con lo cual la Icq tambien sera distinta:

[LATEX]Icq=Ibq*300=11mA[/LATEX]

Te recomiendo que reveas esa parte de la polarizacion.


----------



## bracey (Feb 28, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Antes de meternos con la parte de alterna (la ganancia y los capacitores), algo en la polarizacion no esta bien.
> 
> Entiendo lo que decis.. yo pensaba que podía fijar cualquier Rb... el problema es que no se de donde calcularlo *[CHAT NO]* tengo 3 ecuaciones y 4 incognitas (R1, R2, Rb, Vbb)
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lo que planteas en si no esta mal, pero es muy matematico eso de plantearte n ecuaciones con n incognitas (ojo eso lo hacia yo tambien en un principio, acostumbrado a ese tipo de ejercicios). Yo te recomiendo plantearlo en forma mas basica, usando ley de ohm, 1era y 2da ley de kirchhoff y como mucho un divisor resistivo, con eso te alcanza y sobra.

Fijate el ejemplo que propuse arriba en el mensaje #7, ahi esta bastante detallado como calcule dichas resistencias. Lo unico que hice fue tratar de simplificar el calculo planteando a R1 y R2 como un divisor resistivo y para ello desprecie la corriente de base, aclarando que 10*Ibq<=IR1. Obviamente un error estas cometiendo al hacer esto, pero mientras mayor sea IR1, menor sera el error.


----------



## bracey (Mar 1, 2011)

Mil gracias por su ayuda... pude terminar de resolverlo... un abrazo


----------



## maurynqn (May 10, 2011)

hola. soy nuevo en el foro y en electronica. Quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con el calculo o diseño de los capacitores de acoplo y desacoplo para un amplificador EC, CC. Lei que un capacitor es ideal para señal cuando la reactancia era 10veces menor a la impedancia que veia el capacitor Xc = 0,1x RT, la duda que tengo es calcular esa RT para poder sacar el valor del capacitor.
he hecho simulaciones en EWB y la señal de salida es media recortada con onda senoidal, y con onda cuadrada tambien se me desforma. Perdon si he redactado mal, o si no se entiende. De antemano muchas gracias.

una pregunta como es que se calculan los capacitores de acoplo y desacoplo?


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hola!, quisiera diseñar un amplificador Emisor Comun con las siguientes caracteristicas:

Vcc= 9~12v
Ic= 0.5~3mA
Vce=2~4V
Ancho de Banda: 60Khz-80Khz

Usando el transistor: BC558, y con polarizacion tipo H.

No se por donde comenzar! y me gustaria que me den consejos acerca de como ver el datasheet del transistor, porque no se que valor de beta (hfe) usar, ya que dan un rango de valores...
Por donde empiezo? La ganancia puede ser cualquiera!

Por donde empiezo? Polarizacion? Ganancia? Ancho de Banda? como hallo las resistencias?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 30, 2011)

> Usando el transistor: BC558, y con polarizacion tipo H.



Nunca vi ese tipo de polarización, si vi el puente H, pero nada tiene que ver con un amplificador. ¿Podrías subir un esquema?



> No se por donde comenzar!



Antes que nada con el esquema 



> Ancho de Banda: 60Khz-80Khz



Para hacer ese análisis necesitas usar modelos de alta frecuencia (Giacoletto), te puedo asegurar que no es sencillo, no imposible, pero tenes que analizar bien los Tao's de c/capacitor. 

Por otro lado... ¿que carga tenés a la salida?


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cuando digo polarizacion H, me refiero a las 4 resistencias que polarizan al transistor, 2 de base, 1 en colector y otra en emisor.

No se como subir imagenes, pero he adjuntado un archivo con el esquema, espero que se vea.
En el esquema salen algunos valores, pero es porque no los pude cambiar, es una foto del Multisim, tengo que hallar todos los valores de las resistencias y condensadores.

La fuente de AC, no me la han especificado asi que supongo que tengo que hacer mi disenio asumiendo un valor cualquiera (pequeña señal), y el de la carga tampoco, asi que lo mismo para eso.

Con respecto a lo del ancho de banda, masomenos se la teoria, pero por donde empezar? ya que si me centro solo en el ancho de banda me saldran valores de resistencias y condensadores que talvez, no cumplan para la polarizacion y las condiciones que antes dije, y si empiezo por la polarizacion? talvez no cumpla con el ancho de banda...

Y una duda que siempre tuve, como ver las especficaciones en el datasheet? por ejemplo el beta (hfe) ya que me dan un rango de valores mas no el especifico.

Muchas Gracias

Muchas gracias!


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 30, 2011)

Buenas!

Primero que nada una buena repasada a la teoria (por si no recordas mucho, mas que nada para tener frescas las formulas).

Lo que primero debes elegir (antes que nada) es el punto de reposo Q (funcionamiento sin señal).
Para esto debes calcular Icq y Vceq (si no la elegiste, te recomiendo hacerlo para empezar a polarizar la parte de corriente continua).

espero haber ayudado en "algo"

saludos!

p.d.: comentanos tus avances, tu disposicion de instrumental basico y el de ganas (solta esos programas y agarra el protoboard que asi aprendes mas! )


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, vayamos por parte, el ancho de banda de momento omitilo, ya que no depende de vos, sino del propio transistor, para luego si con los capacitores limitarlo.

*¿Te parece que ese esquema puede funcionar con un PNP? ¿no hay algo mal?*

Te piden:



> Vcc= 9~12v
> *Ic= 0.5~3mA*
> *Vec*=2~4V (no Vce... es un pnp)



*Hfe:*

Al darte ese rango de Ic, ya sabes el rango de Hfe con el que vas a trabajar, ya que este último depende de esa corriente. De las hojas de datos del 558, aparece esta curva:



Fijate que el rango del Hfe a ojo para esas corrientes será de 140 (con Ic=0,5mA) a 180 (con Ic=3mA).

*Polarización:*

Yo te tiro los pasos... esta en vos en aplicar ley de ohm/kirchhoff.

Si el Vec=2~4V, a priori... ¿cual sería la tensión ideal si tu fuente es de 5v?

Sabiendo la Vecq, e imponiendo la Icq dentro del rango pedido (Icq= 0.5~3mA), ¿que valor deberá tomar la suma Rc+Re?

Sabiendo la suma Rc+Re y no teniendo ninguna restricción de diseño con respecto a la ganancia... tranquilamente se puede decir que Rc=Re (para facilitar los cálculos, aunque tal vez no es la mejor condición respecto a la ganancia de tensión)

Sabiendo Rc y Re e Icq, se sabe las caidas de tensión de c/resistencia.

Sabiendo la caida de tensión de Rc y Re... se sabe la caida de tension de R1 y R2.

Sabiendo que la corriente de base del transistor Ibq=Icq/Hfe => la corriente que pasa por R1 y R2 deberá ser lo suficientemente grande como para suministrar dicha Ibq para que el transistor no entre en zona de corte. Para lo cual una "receta" puede ser que 10.Ibq<*IR1*<40.Ibq. Ojo que mientras mayor sea la corriente de IR1, menores deberán ser R1 y R2, lo cual a la larga afectará también a la ganancia de tensión (pero nuevamente... como no tenés ningún requerimiento de alterna en tu diseño, a vos te da igual).

Sabiendo IR1 y la Ibq... se sabe también la IR2.

Sabiendo IR1 e IR2 y sus respectivas caidas de tensión, se puede obtener los valores de R1 y R2.

Eso sería la parte de polarización, después te queda analizar el ancho de banda. Fijate si podés resolver la polarización sin problemas y después vemos el ancho de banda.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 30, 2011)

> ¿Te parece que ese esquema puede funcionar con un PNP? ¿no hay algo mal?



que ojo el mio! ni me habia percatado de que era un pnp  

saludos!

p.d.: los datos mas relevantes del datasheet en este caso me parecen Hfe y Hie (para el calculo de la ganancia en tension).

Si desconoces la fuente yo agregaria una resistencia (mas que nada un potenciomatro) por el tema de la resistencia del generador (si no recuerdo mal se la usaba en la formula).


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Oct 14, 2011)

NarXEh dijo:
			
		

> Buenas!
> 
> Primero que nada una buena repasada a la teoria (por si no recordas mucho, mas que nada para tener frescas las formulas).
> 
> ...



Gracias!, si tienes razón con respecto a agarrar el protoboard 

PD: No conteste antes porque he estado en parciales en la universidad (N)



			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, vayamos por parte, el ancho de banda de momento omitilo, ya que no depende de vos, sino del propio transistor, para luego si con los capacitores limitarlo.
> 
> *¿Te parece que ese esquema puede funcionar con un PNP? ¿no hay algo mal?*
> 
> ...



Gracias!, no pude contestar antes por estar en parciales en la universidad...  tu explicación me ayudo bastante! , me pondré a trabajar en el diseño!


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 16, 2011)

Buenas!



> PD: No conteste antes porque he estado en parciales en la universidad (N)



No nos des explicaciones... sabemos que tenes una vida que vivir (o por lo menos eso nos imaginamos )

Pudiste realizar algo sobre el amplificador ? (ya sean planteos o alguna prueba que hayas hecho)

saludos!

p.d: Cual es la "frecuencia" de la señal que pensas utilizar? (por algo pensas en eso)


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola!

Bueno decidí trabajar en la polarización del transistor y ya que lo estoy haciendo todo en casa (_y no en los laboratorios de la universidad_) me ayude de los programas Mathcad 14, para automatizar los cálculos, y del Multisim 11 para la simulación.

a) Hubo algunos cambios en la premisa:

-Estoy usando el transistor BC558B (_es PNP, y la única diferencia es el beta de trabajo_).

-Para obtener las resistencias R1,R2,RC y RE; ademas de las condiciones ya mencionadas, propuse un valor de ganancia A (_Para este caso 10_), para una resistencia de carga RL=1k. (_Esto a fin de tener un proceso automático a condiciones generales para en el futuro volver a usar la misma plantilla de Mathcad, para cualquier otro diseño_).

b) Saque algunas conclusiones y también surgieron algunas preguntas:

-El valor de la IC y el VEC en la simulación, eran muy sensibles al valor que yo asumiera del VBE en mis formulas (_que yo he considerado 0.65758V después de varios tanteos con la simulación y verificar el mas preciso_).  
Y aunque el IC y el VEC en la simulación me salen precisos, el VBE es diferente al que yo asumí. 
Entonces... Hay algún valor exacto de VBE que se use en diseño, para que los resultados me salgan los mas exactos posibles??... Y si no hay, que valor de VBE debo asumir?


Ver el archivo adjunto 61627
"Notese el valor del VBE, diferente al valor que yo asumi de 0.65758V"​

-El beta que yo elegí del datasheet, fue 320. Pero en la gráfica que ahí dan, dice q es para un VCE=-5V.
Entonces... Si yo considero mi VCE=-4V, en cuanto debería cambiar el valor de beta que asumo?


Ver el archivo adjunto 61626
"En esta grafica dice VCE=5V, pero mas arriba en el datasheet dice VCE=-5V, supongo que se confundieron, porque es PNP, y el VCE debe ser negativo."​
-El valor del Vt (_Voltaje térmico_) yo lo asumí 25mV. Que valor debería asumir?

-Me doy cuenta que tal vez los cálculos y resultados no siempre sean 100% exactos.
No se si es cuestión de leer bien el datasheet, o utilizar un proceso de calculo mas exacto,
como tal vez lo sea la iteracion... Que opinan al respecto? Ya que en los datasheets la información no siempre es bajo las condiciones que uno tiene.

-Les dejo las imagenes de mi procedimiento en Mathcad, y las de la simulacion.
(_Para hallar la RC, use la formula de la ganancia y me salio una cuadrática. Lo que declaro ahí son los coeficientes a, b y c de dicha ecuación_)

Ver el archivo adjunto 61628
Ver el archivo adjunto 61629
Ver el archivo adjunto 61630
Ver el archivo adjunto 61631​
Bueno!, espero respuestas, comentarios conclusiones, y consejos! todo para un diseño mas exacto! =)

*PD:* Aun falta verificar la ganancia, pero eso es con señal, y condensadores de acoplamiento que influyen en la respuesta en frecuencia (BW), que en mi caso no es cualquiera.
Espero consejos para esa parte del diseño también =).



			
				NarXEh dijo:
			
		

> p.d: Cual es la "frecuencia" de la señal que pensas utilizar? (por algo pensas en eso)



Bueno el Ancho de Banda del diseño debe ser de 60Khz a 80Khz, asi que debe funcionar para todas las frecuencias de ese intervalo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 17, 2011)

A la pelotita, ¿todo ese cálculo para polarizar un transistor?¿te parece?¿no es más fácil ley de ohm + kirchhoff?

Te recomiendo que no hagas ese circuito en la práctica....


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> A la pelotita, ¿todo ese cálculo para polarizar un transistor?¿te parece?¿no es más fácil ley de ohm + kirchhoff?



jajaja si, todo sale de las leyes de ohm y kirchoff solamente que las resistencias ahora dependen de la ganancia. Y se ve un poco engorroso porque esta todo en variables para usarlo en el futuro.
Solo cambio algunos valores y me bota las resistencias al instante.

Quiero tener  una plantilla para futuros diseños, hacerlo didactico, y verificar que tan exacto se puede ser. 



			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Te recomiendo que no hagas ese circuito en la práctica....



Por que?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 17, 2011)

> jajaja si, es que quiero tener una plantilla para futuros diseños!
> 
> Ah! y todo sale de las leyes de ohm y kirchoff solamente que ahí esta todo en variables para
> usarlo en el futuro =)
> ...



Si haces eso nunca vas aprender a polarizar bien un transistor, si el circuito cambia un poco toda esa matemática infernal que hiciste se va a los caños.



> Por que?



Mmmm... ves toda la matemática se te cae por no aplicar los conceptos básicos de un transistor. 

¿Como debería ser la tensión Vec? y ¿la Veb?


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como debería ser la tensión Vec? y ¿la Veb?



La tension Vec segun los requerimientos debe estar entre 2V y 4V, yo elegi 4V.

La tension Veb para corroborar que este en zona activa, debe ser aproximadamente de 0.6V.

Y para que este en zona activa se debe cumplir que: E>B>C

Que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 17, 2011)

- Vec>0 => Ve-Vc>0
- Veb>0 => Ve-Vb>0 (y para conducir Ve-Vb>0,7v)

¿Cumplís con esas condiciones?


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> - Vec>0 => Ve-Vc>0
> - Veb>0 => Ve-Vb>0 (y para conducir Ve-Vb>0,7v)
> 
> ¿Cumplís con esas condiciones?




Hmm Sí las estoy cumpliendo  .

Mi VCC es negativo, eso hace que mi Vce sea negativo, y por ende el Vec positivo.

Igualmente mi Vbe es negativo, o sea mi Veb positivo.

Tal vez te estes confundiendo al revisar mi procedimiento?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 18, 2011)

WalterSteve1209 dijo:
			
		

> Hmm Sí las estoy cumpliendo  .
> 
> *Mi VCC es negativo*, eso hace que mi Vce sea negativo, y por ende el Vec positivo.
> 
> ...



Tenés razón, no me di cuenta que tu Vcc es negativo pss: , entonces tu esquema está bien.

Ahora ya en la polarización *vamos a analizarlo*, para facilitar tomo a GND como VCC y -Vcc como GND, entonces con Thevenin en la base del transistor obtenés la fuente de tensión en base:

[LATEX]V_{th}=Vcc.\frac{R1}{R1+R2} \approx 11,3v[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{th}=\frac{R1.R2}{R1+R2} \approx 60 ohms[/LATEX]



De ahí se obtiene la Icq planteando la malla de entrada:

[LATEX]V_{cc}=I_{e}.R_{e}+V_{eb}+I_{b}.R_{th}+V_{th}[/LATEX]

Sabiendo que:

[LATEX]I_{e}=\(1+H_{fe}\).I{b}[/LATEX]
[LATEX]I_{c}=H_{fe}.I{b}[/LATEX]
[LATEX]H_{fe}>>1 \Rightarrow I_{c} \approx I_{e}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]V_{cc}=I_{c}.R_{e}+V_{eb}+\frac{I_{c}}{H_{fe}}.R_{th}+V_{th}[/LATEX]

Despejando:

[LATEX]I_{c}=\frac{V_{cc}-\(V_{th}+V_{eb}\)}{R_{e}+\frac{R_{th}}{H_{fe}}}[/LATEX]

Suponiendo que tu Hfe=350 y Veb=0,7v:

[LATEX]I_{c}=\frac{12v-\(11,3v+0,7v\)}{63ohm+\frac{60ohm}{350}}[/LATEX]

Fijate que planteando una Veb=0,7v Ic=0, acá es donde está tu problema, al ser tan desparejo el divisor resisitivo R1-R2, la Vth te quedá muy grande, con lo cual IC tendrá una fuerte dependencia del valor de Veb, cosa que uno *NO* busca en una polarización, como tampoco una fuerte dependencia de HFE.

Por otro lado, la ganancia que deseas obtener como 10, ¿en base a que modelo planteaste esas ecuaciones? ¿planteaste el modelo dinámico?

Si bien los resultados que obtuvistes son válidos para conseguir una Icq=1mA y una Vecq=4v, esa es solo una posible solución de una infinita posibilidad de soluciones que podés obtener y al mismo tiempo no es la mejor por su fuerte dependencia de Veb.

Te recomiendo (si tenés ganas de aprender) que lo plantees con los pasos que te puse arriba, vas ver que la dependencia de Veb deja de ser importante y por último pensá cual sería la mejor Vecq para obtener máxima excursión.


----------



## WalterSteve1209 (Oct 19, 2011)

Tienes razón al decir que es un mal diseño ya que el punto de operación no es estable. Seguiré tus pasos.

Elijo una corriente de trabajo Ic=1mA que, según el datasheet del transistor, tiene un beta o hfe=320 aproximadamente.

*Polarización:*



			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Yo te tiro los pasos... esta en vos en aplicar ley de ohm/kirchhoff.
> 
> Si el Vec=2~4V, a priori... ¿cual sería la tensión ideal si tu fuente es de 5v?



¿A qué te refieres con que mi fuente es de 5v?

¿Te refieres a mi Vcc?, que para mi caso es -12voltios.
O ¿Te refieres a la señal de entrada Vs?, que cumpliendo la condición de pequeña señal debe ser menor a 10mVp?

Bueno... si planteo una ganancia A=10, y mi señal de entrada máximo será 10mVp. Un Vec de 4V es mas que suficiente para la máxima excursión.



			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Sabiendo la Vecq, e imponiendo la Icq dentro del rango pedido (Icq= 0.5~3mA), ¿que valor deberá tomar la suma Rc+Re?



Haciendo:

Vcc = Ic*RC + Vce + Ie*RE

******* Ic
con: Ie =   ---
******* alfa
 
************Re
Entonces: Rc +  --- = 8k
************alfa



			
				cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Sabiendo la suma Rc+Re y no teniendo ninguna restricción de diseño con respecto a la ganancia... tranquilamente se puede decir que Rc=Re (para facilitar los cálculos, aunque tal vez no es la mejor condición respecto a la ganancia de tensión)



Para este caso, si quiero una ganancia A=10.

El modelo que usare para el analisis en AC es el modelo hibrido pi.

La ganancia para este caso, que es un Emisor Común, es igual a:

****alfa* (RC//RL)
A =  ------------------
*****Re   +   re   +     Rb
***********                 -------
***********                (beta+1) 

Donde: RL=1k y Rb=(R1//R2)+Rs , Rs=25ohmios (Resistencia de la Fuente)

Es en esta parte, donde me sale la ecuación cuadrática para hallar la RC. Algún consejo hasta aquí?
Por favor corrígeme si hay que hacerlo. Gracias .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 20, 2011)

> ¿A qué te refieres con que mi fuente es de 5v?
> 
> ¿Te refieres a mi Vcc?, que para mi caso es -12voltios.
> O ¿Te refieres a la señal de entrada Vs?, que cumpliendo la condición de pequeña señal debe ser menor a 10mVp?



Cuando subiste el esquema habías puesto una Vcc=5v, por eso después te dije que tu esquema estaba mal, pero luego me dí cuenta que habías cambiado la fuente por una Vcc=-12v.



> Bueno... si planteo una ganancia A=10, y mi señal de entrada máximo será 10mVp. Un Vec de 4V es mas que suficiente para la máxima excursión.



Si bien es cierto lo que decís, ¿no es mejor aumentar la excursión de la salida? de esta forma podés tener una señal de entrada más elevada sin que haya recorte. Para lo cual, en principio es mejor que tu Vecq sea de Vcc/2, para tener picos máxmimos a la salida de 6V (cosa que en realidad tampoco pasa, ya que dependerá de la recta de carga dinámica y no de la estática).

Ahora veo que agregaste una condición más en tu diseño *A=10*, ¿como obtenés esa ganancia de tensión? ¿planteaste el circuito dinámico?

¿Cual sería la ganancia de tensión de este circuito que planteaste antes?:



Yo te doy la respuesta final, si no tenés idea de donde sale y te interesa decime y lo vemos.

[LATEX]R_{d}=\frac{R_{L}.R_{c}}{R_{L}+R_{c}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{BT}=\frac{R_{1}.R_{2}}{R_{1}+R_{2}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]g_{m}=40.I_{cq}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{ie}=\frac{H_{fe}}{g_{m}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{in}=\frac{R_{BT}.h_{ie}}{R_{BT}+h_{ie}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\(g_{m}.R_{d}\).\frac{R_{in}}{R_{in}+R_{s}}[/LATEX]

Siendo Rs la resistencia en serie que tiene toda fuente de tensión y que suele ser de 50ohm.

De ahí se ve que la ganancia de tensión depende de:

- ICQ
- RC (muy importante)
- R1 y R2

Dejando fijo ICQ en el valor que querramos, la ganancia quedará dependiendo de las resistencias:

- Rc: si aumenta su valor también lo hará la Avs y su caida de tensión, si disminuye su valor la Avs baja y su caida también. ¿Que nos limita el rango de RC?  por un lado la Avs y por el otro la Vecq.

- R1 y R2: si aumentan lo hará la Avs, pero la corriente de polarización que circulará por ellas bajará corriendo peligro de entrar en zona de corte; si disminuyen lo hará la Avs, pero la corriente de polarización que circulará por ellas aumentara. ¿Que nos limita el rango de R1 y R2? por un lado la Avs y por el otro la IBq.

De esas 3 resistencias, nos podríamos independizar de R1 y R2 si se cumplen estas condiciones:

[LATEX]\frac{R_{in}}{R_{in}+R_{s}} \approx 1[/LATEX]

Para que se de esa condición Rin>10.Rs se deberá cumplir que:

[LATEX]\frac{R_{BT}.h_{ie}}{R_{BT}+h_{ie}}>10.Rs[/LATEX]

Hie suele ser del valor de 3 a 10kohm, si suponemos que RBT deberá ser al menos del mismo valor que la hie:

[LATEX]\frac{R_{BT}}{2}>10.Rs \Rightarrow R_{BT}>20.Rs [/LATEX]

Para que se de esa condición, el paralelo de R1 y R2 deberá ser > 20.RS, si suponemos una Rs=50ohm, el RBT min (osea paralelo de R1 y R2) deberá ser al menos de 1kohm, pero por otro lado se debe cumplir que 10IBQ<IR1<40IBq. Con esas condición, la ganancia de tensión solo dependerá del valor de Rc.

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx \(g_{m}.R_{d}\)[/LATEX]

Entonces, suponiendo estos datos:

- Vecq=6v
- Icq= 1mA => Hfe=320
- Avs= 10
- Vcc=-12v
- RL=1kohm

- Polarización:



> 1- Sabiendo la Vecq, e imponiendo la Icq dentro del rango pedido (Icq= 0.5~3mA), ¿que valor deberá tomar la suma Rc+Re?
> 
> 2- Sabiendo la suma Rc+Re y no teniendo ninguna restricción de diseño con respecto a la ganancia... tranquilamente se puede decir que Rc=Re (para facilitar los cálculos, aunque tal vez no es la mejor condición respecto a la ganancia de tensión) *Como Ahora si existe esa condición de ganancia, la cosa cambia*.
> 
> ...



1- Rc+Rc:

[LATEX]R_{c}+R_{e}=\frac{V_{cc}-V_{ceq}}{I_{cq}}=6kohm[/LATEX]

2- Con la condición que tenemos de ganancia, y con esta condición de polarización, despejamos Rc:

[LATEX]g_{m}=40.I_{cq}=40 mSiemens[/LATEX]

[LATEX]A_{vs} \approx \(g_{m}.R_{d}\) \Rightarrow R_{d}=\frac{10}{40 mSiemens}=250ohms[/LATEX]

[LATEX]Rc=\(\frac{1}{Rd}-\frac{1}{RL}\)^{-1}=333,33ohm[/LATEX]

Sabiendo la condición de polarización y la de ganancia, se puede ver que Rc puede cumplir con las 2 condiciones, por lo tanto Rc=330 ohm (si hubiera sido mayor a 6khom, no cumpliría con la condición de polarización):

[LATEX]R_{e}=6kohm-R_{c}=5k6ohms[/LATEX]

3- Vre y Vrc:

[LATEX]V_{Rc}=R_{c}.I_{cq}=0,33v[/LATEX] 

[LATEX]V_{Re}=R_{e}.I_{cq}=5,6v[/LATEX] 

4- VR1 y VR2:

[LATEX]V_{R1}=Vcc-\(V_{Re}.I_{cq}+V_{EB}\)=5,7v[/LATEX] 

[LATEX]V_{R2}=V_{Re}.I_{cq}+V_{EB}=6,3v[/LATEX] 

5- IR1:

[LATEX]I_{Bq}=\frac{I_{cq}}{H_{fe}}=3,12uA[/LATEX]

Con receta que te dije:

[LATEX]10.I_{Bq}<I_{R1}<40.I_{Bq} \Rightarrow 31,2uA<I_{R1}<125uA[/LATEX]

Suponemos 50uA, vas a ver que con ese valor recontra cumplís la condición de la ganancia, pero acordate que para obtener la R1max y R2max y así saber si cumplis con la condición de ganancia, IR1 deberá ser de 31,2uA como mínimo (esa es la peor condición de polarización y la mejor de ganancia, el punto límite entre las dos condiciones).

6- IR2:

[LATEX]I_{R2}=I_{R1}-I_{Bq}=46,88uA[/LATEX]

7- R1 y R2:

[LATEX]R1=\frac{V_{R1}}{I_{R1}}=114kohm \approx 120kohm[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R2=\frac{V_{R2}}{I_{R2}}=134,38kohm \approx 150 kohm[/LATEX]

Veamos si cumple con la condición de ganancia que puse arriba:

[LATEX]R_{BT}=\frac{R_{1}.R_{2}}{R_{1}+R_{2}}=66,66kohm[/LATEX]

[LATEX]h_{ie}=\frac{H_{fe}}{40.I_{cq}}=8kohm[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{in}=\frac{R_{BT}.h_{ie}}{R_{BT}+h_{ie}} \approx 7kohm[/LATEX]

Si la condición era:

[LATEX]R_{in}>10.R_{s} \Rightarrow 7kohm>500ohm[/LATEX]

[LATEX]R_{BT}>20.R_{s} \Rightarrow 66kohm>1kohm[/LATEX]

Si, cumple con la condición e incluso se puede ver que no depende tanto de RBT, sino de hie, con lo cual seguramente podrías imponer una IR1 mayor, algo como 125uA sin que afecte demasiado a la ganancia.

Por último, acordate que los valores de las resistencias deben ser comerciales, es por eso que después tendrás que verificar en cuanto se te corrio la IBQ/ICQ/VCEQ.

*Rc=330 ohms; Re=5k6ohms; R1=120khoms y R2=150khoms.*

Eso sería todo, fijate que nunca llegué a una cuadrática, fui viendo cuales eran las condiciones de diseño y viendo cuales eran los margenes que tenía y en función de eso fui diseñando.


----------



## Julio_lanza (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, este es el primer proyecto que "intento" construir con transistores de potencia, es un amplificador. Disculpen la ignorancia en el tema 

Bueno leyendo un poco en internet y los libros me decidí a construir un amplificador a transistores y con lo poco que se, llegue al circuito de la imagen el cual armé y funcionó, claro ni idea de que potencia tiene en la salida. (lo estoy alimentando con +40, 0 , -40... el transformador es de 8 amp)

Queria un poco de orientacion en el tema, y si estoy bien encaminado, mis dudas son: 

¿esta bien el circuito?
¿le falta algo?
¿lo puedo poner mas potente?

esas por ahora... 

Saludos y espero me puedan guiar un poco en este mi primer diseño de un ampli.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola Julio. 
El esquema es MUY teórico. 

Prueba leerte el post sobre https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-amplificadores-potencia-12212/ que tiene muy buena info. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## Julio_lanza (Ene 4, 2012)

Gracias Juan, la verdad es que si esta muy teorico me base mucho en lo que leí, voy a revisar la info... gracias nuevamente.


----------



## miked (Feb 8, 2012)

Me gustaria que me dieseis, si es posible un explicacion sobre por que la Tension de Salida de este montaje esta desfasada 180º respecto a la de entrada.

Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Feb 9, 2012)

miked dijo:


> Me gustaria que me dieseis, si es posible un explicacion sobre por que la Tension de Salida de este montaje esta desfasada 180º respecto a la de entrada.
> 
> Gracias



Supongo que te refieres a un Transistor conectado en modo Emisor Común, esto es, entrada por la Base, salida por colector y el Emisor conectado como común a la entrada y salida

No tengo ahora un esquema pero... 
Recuerda que el transistor es un amplificador de corriente.
Al entrar una señal por el circuito Base Emisor y dependiendo de su nivel, se generará una corriente Base-Emisor.
Cuanto más grande sea esta corriente, por el circuito Colector-Emisor circulará una corriente que será función de la corriente Base-Emisor multiplicada por el Beta del transistor.
Al aumentar la corriente Base-Emisor aumentará la Corriente de Colector por lo que la caída de tensión en la resistencia, que se pone entre Colector y VCC, aumentará.
A mayor tensión en la Base, mayor será la corriente de Base-Emisor y mayor será la Corriente de Colector y su tensión disminuirá.
Si en la Base no entra ninguna señal no habrá corriente entre la Base y el Emisor, tampoco habrá una corriente de Colector y consecuentemente no habrá una caída de tensión en la resistencia de Colector.
Todo esto es desde el punto de vista de la señal de entrada (alterna) o funcionamiento dinámico que es dónde tiene sentido hablar de desfases, 180º en este caso.

En funcionamiento estático la cosa funciona igual (o muy parecido).... si amentas la corriente de Base, la tensión en el Colector disminuye
Todo esto viene en los libros, coge alguno échale una ojeada, vienen cosas muy curiosas, Corte, Saturación, Ganancia,  etc... al final lo entenderás


----------



## Cacho (Feb 9, 2012)

Si hablás de que la salida va en contrafase con la entrada, es correcto en esos amplificadores y eso se da por lo que te decía Miguelus más arriba. Si es un desfasaje entre tensión y corriente, apuesto por los condensadores de entrada y salida que bloquean la continua.

Saludos


----------



## juaann (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola, diseñe un amplificador emisor comun, el circuito funciona correctamente, el problema es que al probar el circuito real con el amplificador hace todo lo que tiene que hacer, pero al medir corrientes la corriente de emisor es menor a la corriente de colector, a  que se debe esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

Poné el diagramita ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 27, 2012)

No sé cuanta diferencia hay, si es poca, es debida a la corriente que pasa por la base/emisor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

Si , pero la corriente de emisor debería ser mayor y no menor que la de colector


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tenés razón. Leí rápido y no me fijé el detalle que decía menor.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 27, 2012)

Buenos días juaann


Un gran sabio (El profesor Cojonciano) dijo una vez: _Lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible_
¿Cómo has medido las corrientes de Emisor y Colector?

Sal U2


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 27, 2012)

Buenas! 

Sugiero colocar esquema y que pruebes con otro tester... (para corroborar de que este no anda mal o mide cualquier verdura).

saludos!


----------



## juaann (Oct 10, 2012)

Perdon por no contestar, no tenia internet!





ese seria el circuito, ya he probado con varios tester, y hasta hice de nuevo el circuito, pero sigue pasando lo mismo


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

Ya te han preguntado, ¿cómo hiciste la medida de la corriente? ¿De modo directo (con un amperímetro) o indirecto (con voltímetro)?
¿Qué valores tienen las resistencias y cuál es el voltaje de la alimentación?
¿Qué transistor estás usando?.
Haz visto en la hoja de datos del transistor, cuál terminal o pata es Base, Colector, Emisor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juaann (Oct 10, 2012)

Re=33
Rc=120
R1=1914
R2=367
Vcc=15V
Transisstor BC547B

Las medidas fueron realizadas con un amperimetro y el transistor esta colocado de forma correcta


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola.

Haz un cuadro de voltaje.
Mide el voltaje en la resistencia de emisor y halla la corriente en modo indirecto, empleando la ley de Ohm (Ie = Voltaje medido / Valor de la resistencia)
Haz lo mismo con la resistencia de colector y halla Ic.
Compara ambas corrientes.

Debes tener presente que los amperímetros tienen una resistencia interna, que cuando la pones en serie se suma a la resistencia de la carga. Sí, la resistencia interna del amperímetro es muy pequeña comparada con la resistencia de carga, influye muy poco en la medida real de la corriente. Pero, cuando esto no sucede, afecta la lectura de la corriente real.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 14, 2012)

Como soy novato en esto, les presentaré los diseños de un "típico amplificador con transistor" que me he documentado y, porqué no decirlo, también me han confundido de sobremanera.
Por lo que creo haber entendido, el esquema se interpreta en DC y en AC (me gustaria que me dieran respuesta para qué es cada uno. También entendí que la resistencia de Base o la resistencia Thevenin que "ve la Base" resulta ser: R1*R2/(R1+R2) y además que Rbase>hie del transistor (en este caso, si no lo rompo....es el 2N1893 con una hfe 
(medida con multímetro)=83).
¿Hay que fijar Rc como la carga que va a soportar el transistor? o ¿debemos considerar que la carga será el resultado del paralelo de Rc con Rload?.

Además está el inconveniente de no encontrar las gráficas Vce-Ic del transistor para hacer recta de carga. Y sobre cómo hayar el punto Q o de máxima excursión simétrica....vaya todo un lío.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 14, 2012)

De lo que vi:

- En continua el análisis está bien. Sobre la duda de que fuente usar en base, si aplicás thevenin, tenés que usar la fuente de thevenin.

- En alterna está bien el análisis que hiciste, pero te faltó aplicar el modelo del transistor.

- La recta de carga puede ser la estática (continua) y la dinámica (la alterna). La que planteas vos es la estática, pero esa no te sirve para analizar la excursión de la señal, deberías trazar la dinámica.

- El punto "Q", es obtener el valor de continua en el que trabajará el transistor, tanto el Vceq como el Icq.

- El valor de Rc, dependerá de dos cosas:

A- Polarización que se desea dar --> se polariza en base a la máxima excursión.
B- Ganancia que se busca (sea tensión o corriente), mayor Rc---> mayor ganancia.

Como A y B se oponen, es decir lo que es bueno para uno es malo para el otro, vas a tener que buscar un punto en el medio o elegir en base a lo que te pidan.


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 15, 2012)

gracias por la pronta respuesta, aún hay una duda que me corroe: ¿las dos resistencias que ve la base del transistor (Rb1 y Rb2) las tengo que fijar yo o hay alguna norma? Lo digo, más que nada, porque la Vth la he calculado y creo que es : Rth=Vcc*R2/(R1+R2)... y este es el primer pez que se muerde la cola en el diseño y cálculos. 
Rc se tiene que elevar su valor Ohmico para que circule poca intensidad por su "rama hacia tierra de la fuente" y que por R de carga pase más señal o el condensador de desacoplo antes de Vout y Rload separa la señal alterna amplificada de la continua de la Vcc (fuente).

A ver si me saben dar luz acerca de lo que les comento, gracias a todos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 15, 2012)

> ....la Vth la he calculado y creo que es : Rth=Vcc*R2/(R1+R2)... y este es el primer pez que se muerde la cola en el diseño y cálculos.



Es correcto.



> ...¿las dos resistencias que ve la base del transistor (Rb1 y Rb2) las tengo que fijar yo o hay alguna norma?



Estas dos resistencias también las deberías fijar en base a la:

- Polarización
- Ganancia

Por el lado de la polarización, deberías garantizar la suficiente Ib para que el transistor funcione  en zona activa, es decir que si definís que el transistor trabaje con una Icq=1mA => Ibq=Icq/HFE=1mA/HFE.

Por el lado de la ganancia, si planteas el modelo del transistor en alterna, vas a darte cuenta que ese R1//R2 quedará en paralelo con "otra resistencia" y en conjunto con la resistencia en serie que presenta la fuente de alterna, forma un divisor resistivo.

Entonces, antes de darle valores a las cosas, te recomendaría que en forma genérica obtengas:

- En continua, polarización: Icq, Ibq, Vceq.
- En alterna, ganancia de tensión, corriente y recta de carga dinámica.

En base a todo lo anterior, te vas a dar cuenta como afectás los distintos parámetros en base al valor de los componentes.

De lo que hiciste hasta ahora, ya casi resolviste la parte de continua, solo falta llevar todo a Icq y "juntar" esas dos mallas y quedarte con una sola ecuación, de esta forma vas a poder imponer el valor de Icq/Vceq a tu gusto.

De lo que hiciste en alterna, falta aplicar el modelo del transitor y obtener las distintas tensiones en los diferentes nodos.


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola a todos, 

en el comentario os dejo uno de tantos cálculos que he realizado sobre el amplificador de pequeña señal en emisor común con condensadores de desacoplo (tampoco los he calculado, lo que he hecho es ponerlos todos de 22uFarads. 

Lo he implementado sobre protoboard con un transistor 2N1893 con una hfe=80 y he fijado los valores de Rb1 y Rb2 a 50kohm cada una. 

Resultando el Thevenin de Resistencia a Base de 25KOhm>hie (que no sé qué valor tiene, pero creo que anda por 1.5K mínimo...).
Además como "suelen decir que Rc es la impedancia de salida del amplificador" , he tanteado la Ic mediante lo que sigue: Ic=Vcc/Rc ya que he elegido una pequeña resistencia en el emisor...

Lo he probado con un generador de señal. La entrada era en la base de unos 50-70 mV y la salida ronda los 3-4 Volt, todo mediante el osciloscopio. También la medición de tensión Vce era muy aproximada a la calculada....no sé si me he equivocado en algo o en todo.

Gracias a todos... )


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 15, 2012)

El análisis es correcto, de ahí obtuviste que:

Icq=16mA
Vceq=8,5v

Fijate que el punto Q te quedo muy corrido a la derecha, por lo tanto en principio vas a estar limitado en tu excursión por los 12v (más de 3,5v a la salida no podés obtener sin que no haya recortes), pero ya vas a ver que incluso podés estar más limitado según la recta dinámica.

Con respecto al análisis en alterna, ¿sabés aplicar el modelo o todavía no lo viste?


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 18, 2012)

Aquí dejo un par de hojas de análisis sin fijar valores (para luego escoger valores de R´s). Para mostrar que conozco un poco el esquema equivalente de a.c. del transistor.  Lo que no sé como analizar sin tener el valor de hie, (hfe=80).
Si me pudieran ayudar o guiar para el análisis en alterna del circuito amplificador.
¿Hay que saber el valor de Vin(t) o limitarlo para que no sea demasiado elevado?
¿Como se puede medir con el multímetro la hie de mi 2N1983?
¿Remisor y Rcolector se obtienen con la recta de carga dinámica? 
¿La recta de carga estática fija los valores de Rb1 y Rb2 junto al valor de Vcc?

Ahí no es nada...perdón por preguntón, gracias a todos 

  PD: thanks cosmefulanito04.



Problemas técnicos.....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bueno bien, veo que le estas dedicando al tema.

El análisis en continua está perfecto, mucho más no hay que decir, después te puedo ayudar con la polarización del transistor de una forma más práctica sin tener que sacar la Vth y la Rth, es una aproximación bastante piola.

Sobre el análisis en alterna, hasta acá vas bien:






De ahí, hie en forma teórica vale esto:

[LATEX]h_{ie}=\frac{h_{fe}}{40.I_{cq}} [\Omega][/LATEX]

Entonces esto que pusiste es correcto:

[LATEX]v_{be}=i_{b}.h_{ie}[/LATEX]

Pero esto *no*:

[LATEX]v_{be}=i_{b}.h_{ie}=R_{1}//R_{2}[/LATEX]

Volviendo a tu circuito original, agreguemos la fuente de señal y su resistencia en serie:






Entonces en base a este último circuito:

- ¿Cómo será Vi en base a la tensión de fuente Vs?
- Sabiendo Vi ¿Cómo será ib en base a Vi?

Sabiendo eso, lográs ver como influyen R1//R2 a Vi, que será la tensión de entrada que verá el transistor y por lo tanto como afectará a la ganacia.

Ahora analizando la salida:

- ¿Por qué supuse que la tensión de salida es negativa respecto a la de entrada?
- ¿Cuál es la expresión de Vout?

Sabiendo eso, lográs ver como influye el valor de Rc en la tensión de salida.

Por último, estás en condiciones de saber cual es la ganancia de tensión:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{s}}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{i}}.\frac{V_{i}}{V_{s}}[/LATEX]

Teniendo la expresión de Vi y la de Vout, estás en condiciones de obtener la ganancia de tensión.

A ver si podés obtener esas expresiones y si va bien, te ayudo con la recta dinámica y ver como influyen c/u de los componentes.


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 21, 2012)

Aquí les presento el repaso a los cálculos pero con los valores de resistencia que escogí. He introducido el análisis en DC y AC, siguiendo el consejo de la fórmula de la hie=hfe/(40*Icq)...
También he hojeado una web que utiliza el modelo equivalente del transistor ( equivalente pi, con parámetro gm,Vpi,....pero a ver de donde saco el gm y Vpi.....espero acertar.

Además a la hora de ir al taller y montar el TRT con los condensadores de desacoplo y las resistencias calculadas el osciloscopio (digital del Kit LAB2-3in1 de Velleman que tengo) creo que la fuente de +/-12Vdc me introduce como una señal muy parecida a un seno modulado en amplitud y me recorta la señal en la salida por la parte positiva, aunque la ganancia está muy alta.
No sé si el aparato de 3 en 1 (Oscil.+gen. funciones+fuente DC) es lo bastante estable para mis comprobaciones, gracias a todos.....

Espero comentarios.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 21, 2012)

De lo que obtuviste ahí:

- Vout es correcto:

[LATEX]V_{out}=-i_{b}.h_{fe}.R_{c}[/LATEX]

Es importante notar que *esa tensión depende de Rc, un Rc muy chico -> una tensión a la salida muy chica y viceversa.*

- Vi es incorrecto. Te recomiendo este análisis (basado en el circuito que agregué la fuente de señal):

[LATEX]V_{i}=V_{s}.\frac{R_{b1}//R_{b2}//h_{ie}}{\(R_{b1}//R_{b2}//h_{ie}\)+R_{s}}[/LATEX]

No es más que un divisor resistivo y *se puede ver que si el paralelo Rb1 con Rb2 es muy chico*, la Vi también será chica, afectando a la ganancia final.

De esa tensión sabés que ib será:

[LATEX]i_{b}=\frac{V_{i}}{h_{ie}}[/LATEX]

Ahora evaluando la ganancia total del sistema:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\frac{V_{out}}{V_{i}}.\frac{V_{i}}{V_{s}}[/LATEX]

Donde:

[LATEX]\frac{V_{i}}{V_{s}}=\frac{R_{b1}//R_{b2}//h_{ie}}{\(R_{b1}//R_{b2}//h_{ie}\)+R_{s}}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]\frac{V_{out}}{V_{i}}=\frac{-i_{b}.h_{fe}.R_{c}}{i_{b}.h_{ie}}[/LATEX]

Como hie=hfe/gm=hfe/[40*Icq]:

[LATEX]\frac{V_{out}}{V_{i}}=-g_{m}R_{c}=-40.I_{cq}.R_{c}[/LATEX]

Se puede ver que en la ganancia final, también hay una cierta dependencia del valor de continua que toma Ic.

De todo eso, la ganancia final será:

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\(-40.I_{cq}.R_{c}\).\[\frac{R_{b1}//R_{b2}//h_{ie}}{\(R_{b1}//R_{b2}//h_{ie}\)+R_{s}}\][/LATEX]

Entonces con los valores que tenés:

- Rb1//Rb2=1k8 ohms
- Rc=3k25 ohms
- Rs= 50 ohms (lo normal en un generador)
- Icq=57mA (corriente muuuy alta para baja señal)
- hie=40 ohms

[LATEX]A_{vs}=\(-40.[1/V].57mA.3k25 ohms\).\[\frac{1k8 ohms//40 ohms}{\(1k8 ohms//40 ohms\)+50 ohms}\]=-7410.0,44=-3260[/LATEX]

Te da gigante  y seguro que estas recontra saturando.

No verifiqué la continua, pero ya te digo que 57mA es una locura para un transistor de baja señal, es muy posible que lo quemes por exceso de potencia.


----------



## Rubenchy (Oct 24, 2012)

Según mi Icq= 57mAmpère (según me dicen parece muy elevada...) he realizado las ecuaciones según el archivo adjunto. 
No estoy seguro de haber polarizado correctamente el transistor en DC (para obtener los valores de trabajo de máxima excursión simétrica del amplificador) pero lo puedo volver a intentar. 

Lo que pasa es que ahora analizo según los valores "exactos" de los resistores para ver lo que le ha fallado en el montaje real. A parte de que creo que mi osciloscopio me juega malas pasadas, pero Volt de pico a pico ...a qué es igual en Vacrms o Vac ...me informaré pero si me dieran como referencia alguna documentación mil gracias.

PD: mira que el divisor de tensión en a.c. parece evidente pero no me he limitado a "copiar" lo que me han respondido [THANKS cosmefulanito....] lo he comprobado por mi mismo. Ingenioso eso de jugar con las relaciones entre tensiones del circuito.
No más.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 24, 2012)

Vi/Vs lo calculaste mal, te falto multiplicar por Rth, fijate que lo pusiste en el paso anterior.

vi/vs=0,411

Te recomiendo polarizar los transistores con Icq=1mA o algo cercano.


----------



## krolinaek (Nov 29, 2013)

hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto de la universidad, una puerta corrediza, ya tengo hecho el co*d*igo porq*ue* es con fpgas, pero..... la salida de la fpga me esta entregando 0,03 ma y no me alcanza a mover el motor, realize un puente h transistorizado y la corriente para mover el motor es de 0.15 ma aproximadamente....... necesito amplificar la señal de salida de la fpga.......me dijeron que debia hacer este diseño pero realmente no me acuerdo alguien me podria explicar o ayudar??????

la entrada de base es de 0,03 mA y la salida por colector de aproximadamente 0,15, es para mover un motor de fuerza de 6v


----------



## miguelus (Nov 30, 2013)

Buenos días krolinaek

Los 30mA se refiere a la corriente máxima que puede entregar el Puerto de salida de la FPGA sin que esta se rompa.

Que el motor funcione a 6V no dice absolutamente nada acerca de la potencia requerida.

Lo primero que necesitas conocer es la corriente requerida por el motor.

Cuándo tengas ese dato se podrá se podrá estudiar cuál es el elemento idóneo para controlar el motor.

Como elemento de control, normalmente se utiliza un BJT,o un MOSFET de potencia, eso depende de tus preferencias y del tipo de motor a utilizar.

Sería interesante que publicaras más datos.

Sal U2


----------



## Rubenchy82 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, después de romperme la cabeza intentando diseñar uno de estos amplificadores he encontrado el siguiente PDF que me ha ayudado a conseguir el diseño. Si les sirve de ayuda, encantado.


----------



## andone (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo un ejercicio de diseño de amplicador con un BJT, la duda es: a la hora de calcular la tensión en la resistencia del emisor, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre calcularla como VRE = Vcc - Vce - Vc y aplicar el criterio VRE = 0.1*Vcc?

Este es el circuito en cuestión







Desde ya gracias y saludos


----------



## djnanno (Mar 14, 2015)

VRE=0.1*VCC es una aproximación o un criterio de diseño que varia según la bibliografía. Hay ingenieros que dicen que es correcto que caiga 1 o 2 Volt y otros dan una escala. Pero lo ideal sería plantear la malla y resolver las ecuaciones. Pero de todas maneras aun no saco esa materia asi que alguna duda me queda. Hay que esperar que alguien que realmente sepa diga la opinión. SI me equivoco acepto la critica! Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2015)

La tensión en Rc y Re debería estar vinculada con la máxima excursión que se busca en el diseño, ya que en realidad lo que importa es cuanto valdrá "Vceq". 

Después el valor de Rc y Re influirán en las impedancias cuando se analice el circuito dinámico (más que anda, Rc si es un E-C o Re si es un C-C).


----------



## andone (Mar 14, 2015)

Gracias por responder muchachos, les comento por que surgio mi duda, resulta que tengo dos ejercicios de ese tipo, ambos estan resueltos, sugieren un punto Q (Vce= 5v ; Ic=10mA) y piden determinar la impedancia de entrada y salida, la unica diferencia es que en el primer ejercicio la salida es por colector y en el segundo la salida es por emisor. La persona que hizo el primero calculó VRE analizando la rama, es decir, haciendo VRE = Vcc - Vce - Vc y la persona que hizo el segundo calculó VRE aplicando el criterio VRE = 0.1*Vcc, por eso preguntaba que diferencia hay entre calcular VRE de una u otra forma, ya que segun la manera en que se lo calcule la diferencia es notable


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2015)

andone dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder muchachos, les comento por que surgio mi duda, resulta que tengo dos ejercicios de ese tipo, ambos estan resueltos, sugieren un punto Q (Vce= 5v ; Ic=10mA) y piden determinar la impedancia de entrada y salida, la unica diferencia es que en el primer ejercicio la salida es por colector y en el segundo la salida es por emisor. La persona que hizo el primero calculó VRE analizando la rama, es decir, haciendo VRE = Vcc - Vce - Vc y la persona que hizo el segundo calculó VRE aplicando el criterio VRE = 0.1*Vcc, por eso preguntaba que diferencia hay entre calcular VRE de una u otra forma, ya que segun la manera en que se lo calcule la diferencia es notable



En realidad en el análisis lo correcto sin duda es aplicar la malla, considerando a Vc como la caída de tensión sobre Rc. *Eso se debe hacer siempre, si estamos hablando de análisis*.

En cambio eso que decís de "Vre=0.1*Vcc" en todo caso se debería aplicar como una condición de diseño, es decir imponer esa tensión, cosa que a la larga después cuando se haga el análisis de la malla concuerde dicha tensión. *Pero* si durante el diseño esa tensión se impuso de otra forma (ej. 0,2.Vcc, por decir algo), ya el análisis de usar "Vre=0,1.Vcc" es incorrecto.


----------



## ls2k (Mar 14, 2015)

Tienes que considerar que si la salida es por emisor entonces la topologia del circuito cambia a un Seguidor de emisor o colector común. No se que equivalente en AC estés usando, pero yo no me iría por "recetas de cocina" lo mejor es que apliques superposición y el modelo que uses y en términos de eso y el analisis de nodos (no sirve mucho mallas, en esta parte) determinar Zi y Zo, esto lo haces obteniendo el punto Ibq , Icq, Vceq y obteniendo los parámetros del modelo que uses (yo use el modelo con parametros h de señal pequeña). Para las impedancias recuerda que en emisor comun debes desconectar la carga, es decir en vacio en colector comun pasaba algo raro cuando sacabas Zi sin carga, por lo que debias ponerla, no recuerdo por qué.


----------



## chipichape (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola, estoy simulando el amplificador de emisor comun con resistencia parcialmente desacoplada en el emisor que aparece en la imagen adjunta, y el problema es que si le meto una señal senoidal de unos 0.340V pico, la salida se me recorta. Queria mirar porque pasa esto exactamente, y para esto estoy calculando la corriente de saturación en el colector y el voltaje Vce de corte, pero ahi es donde no se si para calcular la corriente de corte debo hacer los condensadores cortocircuitos o circuitos abiertos, porque la maxima excursion solo se da a pequeña señal, entonces los condensadores sería cortocircuitos y la R de emisor que esta en paralelo con el condensador desaparece porque ese punto se va a tierra. Alguien aclareme esto porfavor, si para calcular la corriente de saturacion debo incluir ambas resistencias de emisor o solo la que no esta en paralelo con el condensador.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 20, 2015)

Tens que fijarte en dos cosas, si tenes uan alimentación de 12V que caida tenes en el emisor según tu polarización, supongamos que tnes 2V, entonces, tenes lo siguiente, 12-2=10V eso es lo que te queda de margen para trabajar en el colector, como necesitas simetria tomas la mitad 5V entonces elegis las resistencia en el colector para la corirente fijada que te 12-5=7 teniendo 7 volts en el colector garantizas una excursión simetrica de 5Vpp obvio si la ganancia de la etapa supera eso te recortara arriba y abajo


----------



## chipichape (Abr 20, 2015)

Si, mas o menos es por ahi pero entonces como calcularia el voltaje en el colector, debo tener en cuenta la resistencia que esta en paralelo con el condensador o no? y para calcular la corriente de saturación? tienes un libro o un pdf que aclare estos puntos del diseño? Ademas, no se supone que el voltaje de colector incluye al de emisor, es decir Vc = Vce + Ve = Vc - Ve + Ve = Vc ?


----------



## lauk924 (Jun 1, 2016)

hola, necesito diseñar un amplificador en emisor comun que de una salida de 12 V pico a pico ante una señal de entrada de 2.5mV pico a pico. dterminar caul es el valor de la fuente y los valores de la resistencias para que la carga reciba una corriente de 0.5A y el transistor trabaje en el punto Q zona activa.
Para esto debe suponer algunos valores buscando que el transistor no sature ante el voltaje de salida. tenga en cuenta que re=26mA/Ie. Espero que me puedan ayudar muchas gracias!!! ...


----------



## Lucho LP (Jun 1, 2016)

Algo más? Suena a tarea de la escuela. Hay mucha información en el foro, sólo hay que usar el buscador. Saludos


----------



## lauk924 (Jun 1, 2016)

es que no entiendo por que me piden el valor de la fuente, si 2.5mV no es la entrada del circuito, no entiendo como resolver ese ejercicio


----------



## opamp (Jun 1, 2016)

12V/2.5mV= 4,800 de ganancia, pregúntale a tu Profe de cuantas etapas tiene que ser, a lo mejor si tienes suerte te sale con dos etapas EC.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 1, 2016)

asi es 

un amplificador debe tener una etapa preamplificadora para tener una ganancia razonable.

2.5mV a 12V es una exageracion


----------



## SorenUnohana (May 16, 2017)

Buenas chicos. Quería pedir su ayuda para poder diseñar un circuito de emisor común usando un BJT NPN 2N2222, como se ve en la imagen, con un condensador de desacople y una resistencia (interna) en serie con la fuente AC.

Debe tener una ganancia de -5, Icq=20 mA, Rl=10 KOhm, con una entrada senoidal de 200mVp con 1KHz, usando una beta de 250 para el transistor.

He seguido el orden del análisis en DC, establecer las parámetros de pequeña señal y después el análisis en AC pero por alguna razón, al simularlo en Multisim no me funciona :/

Si alguien me pudiera guiar o indicar cómo se puede hacer bien este diseño se lo agradecería mucho. Gracias. ...


----------



## Nuyel (May 16, 2017)

Disculpa pero si no agregas tus cálculos para que evaluemos y encontremos tu error, darte cualquier respuesta sería hacerte la tarea, lo que violaría las normas.


----------



## SorenUnohana (May 16, 2017)

No deseaba las respuestas sino algún método correcto para abordar este diseño.
Empecé por el análisis DC:
Ic = 20 mA, beta=250, Ib=8*10^(-5), Ie=20.08mA, alpha=0.996

Haciendo un equivalente Theverin para las resistencias conectadas a base, con Vth=Vcc*R2/(R1+R2)y Rth=R1//R2.
Malla in -Vth+Rth*Ib+Vbe+Ie*Re=0
Malla out -Vcc+Ic*Rc+Vce+(Ic/alpha)*Re=0

Sino estoy mal, en el libro de Sedra se encuentra este criterio de diseño: Vrc=Vce=Vre=Vcc/3, lo había asumido.

En el análisis AC:
vbe=vi(Rth//rpi)/(Rin+(Rth//pi))
Con Av=vo/vi:
Av=-gm(Rc//Rl)(Rth//rpi)/(Rin+(Rth//rpi))

Hasta aquí estoy seguro, pero después no estoy seguro de cómo seguir, he hecho varios cálculos pero seguramente lo estoy haciendo mal.

Asumiendo Vcc=15V, entonces Vce=Vrc=Vre=5V. Usando la malla out:
Re =(-15+20m*250-5)*0.996/20m=249 Ohm
Aunque se obtendría lo mismo con ley de Ohm con el voltaje del criterio de Sedra, así calculé Rc=250 Ohm.

Después, usando la malla in y asumiendo R1=51 KOhm, obtendría a R2=55689.65 Ohm. Pero, usando la ecuación obtenida de la ganancia de voltaje (con la transconductancia calculada con una temperatura ambiente de 25°C, unos 0.025 A/V) los cálculo no me cuadran. Seguramente no estoy haciendo las cosas bien, si me pudieran aclarar cómo debería abordarse este diseño se los agradecería.


----------



## 7s7 (Sep 12, 2017)

La resistencia de entrada no debiera de ser de 3K ?


----------



## ningunos2010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola a todos, 
Este circuito se trata de un pequeño amplificador en el cual
tengo una duda sobre el condensador electrolítico C1.
Según veo en el diagrama estaría polarizado de manera inversa a la señal de entrada alterna.
Por lo tanto porque este circuito funciona y no se rompe el C1?

El diagrama esta adjunto.
Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola, que te hace suponer que el condensador C1 está polarizado inversamente?
Pues, mira, a calculos redondeados, entre el divisor resistivo R1 y R2, hay aprox. 2V, respecto a GND.
Si la señal de entrada no es mayor a 2V, que es lo más lógico, entonces el condensador C1, nunca estará polarizado inversamente.


----------



## ningunos2010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hola, lo que me hace suponer eso es que si la señal de entrada es alterna habrá algún momento que en el lado positivo del condensador habrá una tensión de -1.5V y el en negativo 1.5V lo cual estaría inverso o me estoy equivocando bastante.

Por otro lado dices que en lado del divisor habrá una tensión de 2V, entonces cómo es posible que la señal alterna llegue hasta el transistor si en ese lado del condensador la tensión es 2V y al otro lado del condensador seria de 1.5V por ejemplo.

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2017)

Pues estás mirando al condensador cómo un diodo, y crees que la tensión debe ser superior en la entrada para que se produzca transferencia. Debes estudiar a fondo sobre condensadores.


----------



## ningunos2010 (Sep 26, 2017)

De acuerdo gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 26, 2017)

La manera mas fácil de verlo es considerando el parlante como una resistencia de 8ohms, el negativo del electrolitico está a masa por medio del parlante, su resistencia es mucho mas baja que todo lo que está del lado del positivo del eletrolitico, por lo tanto la tensión de ese lado nunca será menos negativa que del lado del parlante.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> La manera mas fácil de verlo es considerando el parlante como una resistencia de 8ohms, el negativo del electrolitico está a masa por medio del parlante, su resistencia es mucho mas baja que todo lo que está del lado del positivo del eletrolitico, por lo tanto la tensión de ese lado nunca será menos negativa que del lado del parlante.



El compañero se refiere al condensador C1.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 26, 2017)

A perdón, no me di cuenta de ese pequeño detalle.

Gracias por aclararlo.


----------



## ningunos2010 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola, estoy haciendo un circuito de prueba simple para experimentar con los condensadores de acoplo, para la parte de continua lo voy a hacer con una fuente de alimentación regulable de laboratorio.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Se me puede estropear la fuente de alimentación por ponerla como si fuese una pila en el circuito?, o por el contrario no pasaría nada.


Gracias


----------



## zonosfera (Sep 27, 2017)

Te podria decir que sí, o no... o tal vez...

Podrías haber explicado que tipo de circuito, que aplicación tendrá, y eso...; Ademas de acompañarlo de un esquema para poder ver lo que no explicas...

En fin, si usas la fuente como eso, como una pila, según tú, a la fuente no debería pasarle nada, siempre y cuando esta tenga protección contra cortocircuitos, y si tiene para limitar la corriente máxima a entregar, mejor ...

Pero es solo suposición, ya que no se de que circuito se trata...

Saludos...


----------



## ningunos2010 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hola a todos, estoy diseñando un amplificador con un transistor bc547c y mi problema es el siguiente.
Conozco el voltaje de entrada, los ohmios del altavoz y la beta del transistor pero para poder calcular las resistencias de base y colector necesito la intensidad.
¿Como podría calcular la intensidad, para luego poder aplicarla a los calculos del transistor?
Gracias a todos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2017)

Esquemas etc estarían bien.

Hay ciertos criterios de selección, depende de que configuración estés usando.
Si conoces la impedancia del altavoz, las tensiones, puede sacar corrientes y si sabes la beta, la corriente y tensión en la base...


----------



## ningunos2010 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hola, he adjuntado el esquema.

Lo que no se calcular es RB ni RC, la beta del transistor es 300.

Estas son las ecuaciones que he sacado hasta ahora.

Ic=Beta*Ib para averiguar la intensidad de colector.

RB=(VCC-0.7)/IB para calcular la resistencia de base

Rc=VCC/Ic para calcular la resistencia de colector.

Segun esto, necesitaria poder averiguar la intensidad de base necesaria para colocar al transistor en zona activa. Y es lo que no se como averiguar.

Quizás si calculo la intensidad máxima del circuito como si el transistor no estuviese, podría utilizar estas fórmulas?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2017)

Te doy una guia , eso es un amplificador clase A, entonces *en reposo* (sin señal) en el colector deberías tener la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. Esa Vcc / 2 deberá caer en Rc circulando aproximadamente la mitad de la corriente máxima de 100 mA soportada por el BC547, o sea unos 50 mA.

Esa corriente máxima sería mejor calcularla a partir de la potencia máxima del transistor, si la potencia máxima es 500 mWatt, y en reposo caerán 6 V en la resistencia de colector y 6 V en la juntura colector-emisor. Entonces 0,500 W / 6 V  = 83 mA MÁX o sea adoptarías unos 40 o 45 mA.

Con eso ya calculás Rc y ya tenés la corriente de colector y beta para calcular la I de base. Sin sacar cuentas esa R de base será bastante grande , del órden de los 100 o 200 kOhms


----------



## enriquemesa8080 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique Mesa. Estoy montando un amplificador de audio a un solo transistor de emisor comun. Por lo que sé el emisor comun da una señal invertida segun internet. Consegui este esquematico. Lo monte en el Workbench pero la señal que sale es con poca ganancia ¿Cual es el error? Yo quiero aprender a armar mis circuitos a transistores sencillos y quiero evitar ir a la tienda a comprar uno y otro y otro componente sin ver que funcione. Y ya que tengo la computadora y existen los simuladores para que por favor me ayuden si pueden. Gracias.

La señal de entrada es de 1voltio. Adjunto la imagen

En verdad funciona y amplifica pero muy poco. Soy yo que no comprendo el circuito, es un error en el circuito o es que no sé usar bien el entorno de simulación?? Para que me ayuden.

Me parece importante acotar que sin los capacitores no funciona bien y sale solo un semi ciclo, alguien sabe por que tiene solo un semi ciclo??

Gracias de antemano. Por favor si alguien encuentra este circuito y le parece util, dejeme un mensaje aqui para yo saberlo.

En la vida real tengo una fuente DC de cargador de 11v y quiero usar polarizacion con esta fuente. No sé cuanta corriente mide como puedo calcular un circuito en base a eso??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 26, 2018)

enriquemesa8080 dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Enrique Mesa. Estoy montando un amplificador de audio a un solo transistor de emisor comun. Por lo que sé el emisor comun da una señal invertida segun internet. Consegui este esquematico. Lo monte en el Workbench pero la señal que sale es con poca ganancia ¿Cual es el error? Yo quiero aprender a armar mis circuitos a transistores sencillos y quiero evitar ir a la tienda a comprar uno y otro y otro componente sin ver que funcione. Y ya que tengo la computadora y existen los simuladores para que por favor me ayuden si pueden. Gracias.
> 
> La señal de entrada es de 1voltio. Adjunto la imagenVer el archivo adjunto 171341
> 
> ...


Esperimente poner un capacitor de desacople (centienas de nFaradios o mas aun ) en paralelo con lo resistor de emisor y veras un gran incremento en la ganancia !.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 26, 2018)

Hola, la pregunta sería. Que tipo de amplificador buscas? Potencia? Algunos mW, varias decenas de Watts?
La configuración que muestras, puede servir cómo preamplificador, toma en cuenta la acotación de Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 26, 2018)

Como obtuviste esos valore de resistencia?, la de emisor es muy alta aparte de faltar un capacitor en paralelo como te acoto Daniel
No invierte porque internet lo diga, es una característica y hay  razones técnicas para ello, por emisor la señal no se invierte


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2018)

enriquemesa8080 dijo:


> ... Consegui este esquematico. Lo monte en el Workbench pero la señal que sale es con poca ganancia ¿Cual es el error?
> ...



Lo que armaste, idealmente tiene ganancia -1 .  El único error sería conceptual.

La ganancia te la da la relación entre resitencia de colector y resistencia de emisor.  
Pero ojo, si alterás esos valores también tenés que modificar las R de base, porque si no el punto de trabajo se te va a cualquier parte.


----------

